# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  PCa: One Disease or Many?

## LowRoad

*Dr.Myers - Prostatakrebs: eine oder mehrere Erkranungen*
So, heute will ich mal was über den Umfang der Biologie des Prostatakrebses erzählen. Ich denke, eine Menge Verwirrung, Streit und Feindseligkeit zwischen den einzelnen Ärzten die Prostatakrebs behandeln, beruht darauf, dass sie nur ein kleinen Bereich der Erkrankung wahrnehmen. In den Internet Diskussionsforum der Prostatakrebspatienten, entsteht eine Menge Streit dadurch, dass Patienten diese Tatsache nicht wahrhaben wollen. Dabei ist es extrem wichtig die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen.

Ich denke, es gibt keinen anderen humanen Krebs, der diese wilde biologische Vielfalt besitzt. Wir haben Krebse, z.B. Gleason-6 und niedriger, die eigentlich in laienhafter Definition nicht als Krebs bezeichnet werden sollten. Die Tragik der modernen Prostatakrebstherapie ist, dass, wenn die Patienten das Wort "Krebs" hören, eine aggressive Therapie folgt, die ihre Verfassung den Rest des Lebens in katastrophaler Weise beeinflusst, was unnötig wäre.

Auf der anderen Seite haben wir Prostatakrebs, sehr aggressiv, schnell tödlich wachsend, bei der Patienten und Ärzte mit der Vorgehensweise eines Langsam wachsenden Altmännerkrebses therapieren. Für alle genannten Fälle wäre es wichtig, die Biologie zu erkennen. Es gibt andere Bereiche der Onkologie wo man sich dies etabliert hat. Erfolg hat man, wenn man die Krankheit in Untergruppen einteilt. Als ich anfing in der medikamentösen Onkologie zu arbeiten, Ende der 1960er Jahre, gab es das "Non Hodgkin Lymphoma" ein grosses Sammelsurium. Es gab Krebse, so langsam wachsend, dass man sich fragte, ob es sinnvoll wäre sie überhaupt zu behandeln. Am anderen Ende waren da Krebse, schnell tödlich mit explosivem Wachstum. Das alles waren "Non Hodgkin Lymphomas"!

Der Weg zum Erfolg war, die unterschiedlichen "Lymphomas" in vergleichbare klar definierte Erkrankungen einzuteilen. Für diese Subgruppen konnte dann eine geeignete Therapie gesucht werden. Eine sowohl für Ärzte als auch für Patienten sehr verwirrende Sache ist, dass klinische Studien immer mit einer definierten Krankheitsausprägung durchgeführt werden. Patienten, die mit teilweise völlig anderer Erkrankung dementsprechend behandelt werden, für diese kann sich das als völlig ungeeignet herausstellen.

Fangen wir mal mit einem Beispiel an, welches ich diese Woche hier hatte. Ein junger Militärangehöriger, Mitglied bei den Spezial Einsatzkräften, in aussgergewöhnlich guter körperlicher Verfassung, in den frühen 40ern. Er hatte Kniegelenk-Beschwerden, welche seine Bewegung behinderte. Nach ein paar Versuchen der Sache durch orthopädische Massnahmen zu therapieren, kam heraus, dass er eine weitreichende Knochenmetastasierung von PCa hatte, mit einem PSA von 13! Sein Arzt wollte ihn mit LUPRON® (Eligard®) als einzelnem Medikament behandeln, und evt. dann CASODEX® (Bicalutamid) hinzunehmen [man sieht die Fassungslosigkeit auf Dr.Myers Gesicht...]. Dabei wurde vollständig ignoriert, dass das nicht die Krankheit war, die zu diesem Behandlungsstandard geführt hatte. Das hat doch nichts mit den Fällen aus der Zulassungsstudie gemein! Das ist nicht die gleiche Erkrankung!

Da gibt es dieses Ignorieren bei einigen Ärzten, die immer nur nach den simpelsten Ansätzen praktizieren wollen. Bei weitreichender Knochenmetastasierung und einem PSA unter 10[ng/ml], der Mann hatte zwar 13 bei Diagnose, aber sicher war der Wert zuvor unter 10, alleinige LUPRON® Therapie, gefolgt von TAXOTERE® (Docetaxel) zu verordnen, bedeutet 20% Überlebensrate nach 20 Monaten! 80% der Patienten sind bis dahin verstorben.

Jeden derartigen Behandlungsplan eines Therapeuten, bezeichne ich als idiotisch, verrückt. Man muss ein Schritt zurücktreten und versuchen die Biologie des Krebses zu erkennen. Dabei muss man doch wahrnehmen, dass dieser Patient nicht derjenige ist, für den die std. Leitlinien entwickelt wurden. Da ist Weitsicht geboten, um bessere Therapieoptionen auszuloten. Das ist das eine Extrem.

Andererseits die Leute mit Gleason-6 und niedriger kämpfen, ein Schwerpunkt von mir dieses Jahr, eine völlig andere Erkrankung. Da gibt es doch überhaupt keinen Grund all diese Leute in einen Eimer zu stecken. Was wir bei Prostatakrebs ganz dringend bräuchten, ist das was wir beim den "Non Hodgkin Lymphomas" in den 1960er, 70er und auch 80er Jahren gemacht haben. Es müssen Studien durchgeführt werden, um eindeutig gleichartige Fälle zusammenzufassen und dann die beste Therapie für diese zu entwickeln.

Ein auch recht oft vorkommender missverstandener Fall ist, PSA in den 1000ern, aber nur Lymphknotenmetastasen. Das ist doch wirklich nicht der klassische Prostatakrebsfall. Extrem gutes Ansprechen auf Hormontherapie. Ich habe bei mir noch keinen erlebt, der nicht innerhalb eines Jahres in die komplette Remission [PSA=0,01ng/ml] gekommen wäre, die Krankheit verschwunden wäre. Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt sich sehr langsam, selbst wenn der Ausgangs PSA mehrere 1000 war. Und mit Glück schafft man die Männer vielleicht sogar mit Strahlen- und Hormontherapie in dauerhafte Remission. Aber das ist doch biologisch nicht die gleiche Erkrankung! Das sollte man endlich anerkennen damit man vorankommt. Es reicht nicht alle Prostatakrebse, incl. diesem Fall, gleichartig zu behandeln. Wir im IADP legen grössten Wert auf die Eigenartigkeit der einzelnen Erkrankung und die damit verbundene Therapie.

Neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs. Eine andere seltene Ausprägung der Erkrankung, mit kurzer Überlebenszeit, bösartig aggressiv. Aber mit Beeinflussung der Wachstumsfaktoren und ein paar anderen Sachen, kann das zu einer Schmusekatze werden.

Nochmal: wir müssen die Erkrankungen in Untergruppen entsprechend ihrem biologischen Profil einteilen. Unter meinen Kollegen beeindruckt mich besonders Christopher Logothetis  er arbeitet sehr intensiv daran die unterschiedlichen Subgruppen beim Prostatakrebs zu kategorisieren. Wenn doch nur mehr der Kollegen so denken würden wie Chris. OK...

----------


## dillinger

Hallo Lowroad
Dein Zitat:
Fangen wir mal mit einem Beispiel an, welches ich diese Woche hier  hatte. Ein junger Militärangehöriger, Mitglied bei den Spezial  Einsatzkräften, in aussgergewöhnlich guter körperlicher Verfassung, in  den frühen 40ern. Er hatte Kniegelenk-Beschwerden, welche seine Bewegung  behinderte. Nach ein paar Versuchen der Sache durch orthopädische  Massnahmen zu therapieren, kam heraus, dass er eine weitreichende  Knochenmetastasierung von PCa hatte, mit einem PSA von 13! Sein Arzt  wollte ihn mit LUPRON® (Eligard®) als einzelnem Medikament behandeln,  und evt. dann CASODEX® (Bicalutamid) hinzunehmen [man sieht die  Fassungslosigkeit auf Dr.Myers Gesicht...]. Dabei wurde vollständig  ignoriert, dass das nicht die Krankheit war, die zu diesem  Behandlungsstandard geführt hatte. Das hat doch nichts mit den Fällen  aus der Zulassungsstudie gemein! Das ist nicht die gleiche Erkrankung!

Wie hättest Du denn behandelt?
peace!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## MalteR

Hallo LowRoad, hallo Dillinger,
danke Dir LR für die Übersetzung! Dillinger Du übersiehst, dass es sich um eine Übersetzung handelt. Insofern ist Deine Frage an LR müßig. Du müsstest diese Frage Doc Myers stellen. Die Antwort würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß
MalteR

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo LowRoad,

ich bednke mich ebenfalls für die Übersetzung, und weil ich glaube, dass dies ein wichtiger Grundlagentext ist, habe ich ihn noch mit einigen Erläuterungen versehen und in die KISP-Texte-Sammlung aufgenommen: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...se_or_many.pdf.

Ralf

----------


## dillinger

Danke, MalteR, für den Hinweis!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad, Ralf, Dillinger und Malte.

Texte zu übersetzen ist immer eine Fleißarbeit, die auch ich gerne anerkenne. 
Wie Dr. Myers aus der schlimmsten Entwicklung von Krebs eine "Schmusekatze" macht, das allerdings sollte doch einmal nachgefragt werden. 

Zitat: "Neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs. Eine andere seltene Ausprägung der Erkrankung, mitkurzer Überlebenszeit, bösartig aggressiv. Aber mit Beeinflussung der Wachstumsfaktorenund ein paar anderen Sachen, kann das zu einer Schmusekatze werden." Dr. "Snuffy" Myers.


Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,




> Neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs. Eine andere seltene Ausprägung der Erkrankung, mit kurzer Überlebenszeit, bösartig aggressiv. Aber mit Beeinflussung der Wachstumsfaktoren und ein paar anderen Sachen, kann das zu einer Schmusekatze werden.


Da bin ich voll Deiner Meinung, dass es mehr als interessant wäre, zu erfahren, wie das funktionieren soll. Das erinnert mich schon fast an den Platinstandard des Dr. Bob s!
Und passend dazu fehlen noch Deine Aussagen zu




> Wer die kurative Chance nicht wagen, aber den uns anempfohlenen Weg medikamentöser Therapie wegen des vorhersehbaren fatalen Endes auch nicht gehen, dem Teufel sozusagen doch noch von der Schippe springen will, muss eigeninitiativ nach alternativen Behandlungsweisen suchen. Diese gibt es.
> Forts. folgt.


Hier warten nicht nur Hans sondern auch ich schon länger gespannt auf die Fortsetzung.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## RuStra

> *Dr.Myers - Prostatakrebs: eine oder mehrere Erkranungen*
> So, heute will ich mal was über den Umfang der Biologie des Prostatakrebses erzählen. 
> ...
> *Ich denke, es gibt keinen anderen humanen Krebs, der diese wilde biologische Vielfalt besitzt*.


Zitat Bonkhoff/ Remberger, 1998:




> Die Prostata ist das *einzige Organ des Menschen, das physiologischerweise mit zunehmendem Alter an Größe zunimmt.*
> *In kaum einem anderen Organ entstehen so viele Karzinome wie in der Prostata.*
> 
> Trotz der wachsenden klinischen Bedeutung der benignen Prostatahyperplasie (BPH) und des Prostatakarzinoms (PCA) ist die Pathogenese dieser
> wichtigen Erkrankungen bis heute unzureichend geklärt. 
> 
> Dies *beruht nicht zuletzt auf der komplexen Zusammensetzung der Prostata aus mehreren anatomischen Zonen und funktionell unterschiedlichen Kompartimenten, in denen durch hormonelle Einflüsse ganz unterschiedliche Formen des gestörten Wachstums in Gang gesetzt werden*.


Insofern geht das Verständnis der mannigfaltigen Ausprägungen der PCa-Entwicklung immer nur über ein Verständnis der physiologischen Vorgänge in der Prostata und im hormonregulierten Mann. Auch die Frage, welche Wachstumsfaktoren die neuroendokrinen Zellen produzieren, die man dann im Falle des Vorliegens einer neuroendokrinen Entartung zu diagnostizieren und zu bekämpfen hätte, ist hier anzusiedeln. 

Ich bin ebenfalls sehr erfreut über solche Beiträge wie diesen erneuten Übersetzungs-Beitrag von LowRoad wie ich auch generell froh bin, dass wir uns an solchen Therapeuten wie Snuffy Myers orientieren können (in welchem seiner Videos hatte er die Fragen bereits abgehandelt, die jetzt hier gestellt werden??), aber wir sollten die Propheten im eigenen Haus nicht vergessen, zumal wir da auch kein Übersetzungsproblem haben.

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von Reinardo
> 
> Wer die kurative Chance nicht wagen, aber den uns anempfohlenen Weg 
>  medikamentöser Therapie wegen des vorhersehbaren fatalen Endes auch  nicht gehen, 
> dem *Teufel sozusagen doch noch von der Schippe springen* will, muss eigeninitiativ
>  nach *alternativen Behandlungsweisen* suchen. 
> *Diese gibt es.*
> 
> 
> Hier warten nicht nur Hans sondern auch ich schon länger gespannt auf die Fortsetzung.


Hier der Link zu obigem Reinardo-Zitat; Hervorhebung durch mich.

Ich habe kein Bedürfnis, dem "Teufel von der Schippe zu springen", ich möchte lediglich mit einer 
guten Lebensqualität leben dürfen und im besten Fall an was anderem als Prostatakrebs sterben.
Solche quasireligiösen Formulierungen erhöhen die Glaubwürdigkeit der damit verbundenen 
Versprechungen nicht, insbesondere wenn sie ins esotherische gehen:

"... alternativen Behandlungsweisen suchen. Diese gibt es."

Rotwein soll in Massen* getrunken, einen wohltuenden Einfluss auf allerlei Gebresten haben,
und in Tschernobyl spricht Mann dem Vodka heilende Wirkung zu.

Na dann Prost ...
Hvielemi


*Ich bin Schweizer, daher darf ich diese bewusst zweideutige Rechtschreibung verwenden :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hvielemi:-

Bevor Du nun noch weiter gegen mich polemisierst, hier ein paar erklärende Worte.

Wohin die Kaskade an Medikamenten, von Dr."Snuffy"Myers in seinem Liegestuhl-Talk aufgezählt, von Lowroad zitiert, letztendlich führt, ist der Tod. Irgendwann wirken die Medikamente alle nicht mehr. Zum Schluss bringen (Sekundär-)Arzneien wie Abiraterone noch einen Aufschub. In der Schlussphase lese ich hier im Forum dann Empfehlungen fürs Hospiz und zum Abschluss noch die Nachrufe. Solche Schicksale bewegen mich sehr,  und ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht Gottes Wille ist sondern ärztliches Versagen. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass seitens der die Interessen der Patienten vertretenden Institutionen zu wenig Druck ausgeübt wird, um etwas zu verbessern. 

Sieh Dir einmal an, welche Fortschritte in der Kardiologie oder Zahnmedizin in den letzten Jahrzehnten erzielt worden sind. Rund um uns leben viele Menschen, die vor Jahrzehnten noch am Herzinfakt oder Herzschwäche gestorben wären. Herzschrittmacher, Bypässe, Stents, neue Herzklappen. Das ist Medizin vom Feinsten. 
Und welche Fortschritte gab es in der Urologie? 
Wenn ich nur mal die Hormontherapie erwähne, wo ich mich gut informiert habe und aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann. Das ist eigentlich eine gute, eine segensreiche Therapie, wenn sie richtig, d.h. selektiv angewendet wird. Aber sie wird verordnet ohne gründliche Bestimmung des Status, nur mit dem Ziel der PSA-Absenkung, ohne Rücksicht auf Risiken und  Nebenwirkungen und ohne ein längerfristiges Konzept. Mit Ausnahme des trügerischen PSA wird auch nicht kontrolliert wie sie im Krebs wirkt. 

Mit  "alternativ" meine ich nicht Rotwein und Esotherik, sondern geänderte schulmedizinische Behandlungsstrategien, die es gar nicht erst zulassen, dass  schwer oder nicht mehr therapierbare Erkrankungsstadien entstehen. Z.B. mehr Forschung und mehr ärztlicher Innovationswille mit dem Ziel der Vermeidung der Kastrationsresistenz anstatt zu derer Therapie.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... sondern geänderte schulmedizinische Behandlungsstrategien, die es gar nicht erst zulassen, 
> dass  schwer oder nicht mehr therapierbare Erkrankungsstadien entstehen. 
> Z.B. mehr Forschung und mehr ärztlicher Innovationswille mit dem Ziel der Vermeidung der Kastrationsresistenz anstatt zu derer Therapie.


Mehr Forschung ist bestimmt wünschenswert, weiter oben klang es aber, als ob das Ei des Kolumbus schon gefunden sei:




> ...muss eigeninitiativ alternativen Behandlungsweisen suchen. 
> *Diese gibt es.*


Auf Polemik gab es eben eine polemische Antwort, 'tschuldigung.
Ich bin recht empfindlich auf Schuldzuweisungen an den Patienten.
Wir sind uns bestimmt einig, dass vermehrte und diffenrenzierte Forschung 
irgendwann vermehrt differenzierte Ergebnisse bringen wird. 
Die individuelle Therapie z.B. aufgrund von individuellen Gen-Merkmalen 
ist ja schon vielenorts angedacht.
Aber bis sowas von Zellkulturen über Mäuse und Ratten bis zu 
Versuchspersonen und klinischen Studien hochgekommen ist, 
dauert das seine Zeit, auch mit mehr Geld.

Was die Nahrung angeht, ist ja seit Jahrzehnten der Zusammenhang bekannt
zwischen asiatischer bzw. US-amerikanischer Lebensweise und der Prävalenz
von Prostatakrebs.
Ich hatte das mal vereinfachend so abgekürtzt:

"Wok statt Bratpfanne, gekochten Reis statt gebackener Weizen"

Zumindest schadet das niemandem.

Guten Appetit 
wünscht 
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,




> Rotwein soll in Massen* getrunken, einen wohltuenden Einfluss auf allerlei Gebresten haben,
> und in Tschernobyl spricht Mann dem Vodka heilende Wirkung zu.


Wieder was gelernt, denn erst* hier* habe ich bestätigt bekommen, dass Gebresten in der Schweiz schlicht übersetzt etwa auch für Gebrechen gilt. Trotz meiner bekannten Vorliebe für die tägliche Flasche Rotwein, gilt auch für mich das Wort in Maßen und nicht die in der Schweiz erlaubte oder gängige Schreibweise Massen. Eigentlich habe ich mich auch hier nur eingeschaltet, um die kurzzeitig eingeflossene Spannung wieder herauszunehmen. Wir sollten uns wirklich manchmal trotz des Ernstes in vielen Abläufen immer wieder darauf besinnen, dass es auch ein Leben ohne oder neben dem PCa gibt, also, was ich oft falsch gemacht habe, nicht alles so verbissen sehen und angehen.

*"Der Himmel hat den Menschen als Gegengewicht zu den vielen Mühseligkeiten des Lebens drei Dinge gegeben: die Hoffnung, den Schlaf und das Lachen"
*(Immanuel Kant)

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... nur eingeschaltet, um die kurzzeitig eingeflossene Spannung wieder herauszunehmen.


Danke. 
Ist wohl war, dass ich gereizt bin, 
denn wiedermal warte ich auf einen PSA-Wert,  den letzten im Monatsrythmus, 
danach will ich mich für drei Monate auf den vielleicht erkennbaren Trend verlassen.

Hvielemi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,
es war sicherlich etwas Polemik von Hvielemi, aber die liebt er ja nicht alleine. Du und ich auch. Aber er hat nicht Unrecht mit seiner Feststellung




> Zitat: Hvielemi
> Mehr Forschung ist bestimmt wünschenswert, weiter oben klang es aber, als ob das Ei des Kolumbus schon gefunden sei:
> 
> Zitat: Reinardo
> _...muss eigeninitiativ alternativen Behandlungsweisen suchen.
> Diese gibt es._


Wenn der obige Beitrag von Dir die Antwort auch zu meiner Nachfrage sein sollte, dann hättest Du die Überschrift Deines Thread besser genannt

*The One-Way Road to Perdition*

oder kommt noch etwas?
Gruß Knut

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Knut. Es freut mich, dass Du hier wieder schreibst. Zu Deiner Frage bin ich noch am Überlegen, denn so leicht ist das leider nicht. Aber als stop-gap measure kann ich schon mal auf folgenden Beitrag verweisen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2176#post62176 
Der Name des Autors bürgt für Authentizität.

Gruss,  Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

heute ist ein richtiger Fortbildungstag für einen fast 79-Jährigen. Nun auch *das* noch von Dir. Aber der von Dir verlinkte Beitrag von Ralf verdient Aufmerksamkeit. Die dort beschriebene Mixtur würde durchaus in ein zukünftiges Behandlungskonzept für mich in Betracht kommen. Da würde selbst meine Frau, die meinen Rotweinkonsum kritisch beäugt, noch eine Alternative sehen, denn einem abendlichen Tresterbrand gegenüber ist sie sehr aufgeschlossen, obwohl auch das reine Glaubenssache ist. Ihr geht es da in erster Linie allerdings mehr um eine gute Verdauung in nächtlicher Ruhephase, wobei auch das wieder umstritten ist. Wir werden es, lieber Reinhard, nie mehr erfahren, was uns vielleicht doch noch zusätzlich geholfen hat, neben evidenzbasierten Allheilmitteln noch ein paar Jahre länger gelebt zu haben. 

*"Doppelt lebt, wer auch Vergangenes genießt"
*(Martial)

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,

Du bist mit Deinem Thread fulminant gestartet und hast mit Deinem Schluss große Erwartungen geweckt zumindest bei Hans und bei mir. Und jetzt muss ein neuer Thread von Ralf- noch nicht einmal 1 Stunde alt- Dir für Deinen über einen Monat alten Thread quasi als Rettungsanker dienen, wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass Ralf den Bericht mindestens mit zwei Augenzwinkern verfasst hat.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du ein Konzept hast, aber das ist wohl nicht der Fall. Für mich hat sich die Angelegenheit erledigt- der Patient ist auf der Straße des Verlorenseins in ein Loch gefallen- und von mir brauchst Du keine Nachfragen mehr nach seinem Befinden zu befürchten.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wie hättest Du denn behandelt?...


*Mr. Dillinger,
*es scheint so, als dass Leser meinen, ich würde dieses Konzept vertreten, wäre selbst Therapeut, hihi! Das ist natürlich nicht so, worauf ja schon Malte hingewiesen hat. Trotzdem muss ich das wohl in Zukunft deutlicher herausstellen, wenn ich z.B. Übersetzungen präsentiere.

Falls Deine Frage aber ernst gemeint war, dann will ich mal folgendermaßen antworten: Bei diesem schweren Fall schwirren einen schon ein paar "Ideen" im Kopf herum, aber für seriöse Vorschläge ist die diagnostische Ausgangslage unzureichend. Leider erfolgt die Therapie in einem solchen Fall etwas unter Zeitnot, so dass man nicht beliebig lange Empirik betreiben kann. Ex-vivo, aber auch in-vivo (xenographt) Studien könnten evt. helfen
die Sensitivität der verfügbaren Mittel zu testen. Um Dir und den anderen interessierte Kollegen mal einen kleinen Einblick zu geben, wie so etwas ablaufen könnte, hier eine Ergänzung zu Dr.Myers Vortrag:

Interview von Dr. S. Ward "Trip" Casscells, Kardiologe, im alter von 49 Jahren mit metastasiertem PCa diagnostiziert. In Behandlung bei Dr.Logothetis.

Shalom
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1:10 Trip Casscells
*Es begann mit Rückenschmerzen, welche ich schon die ganzen Jahre hatte - Arthrose. Nach einigen Monaten hatten die Schmerzen aber einen anderen Charakter. Es wurden diverse Untersuchungen durchgeführt, aber nichts gefunden. Nach weiteren Monaten fühlte ich mich immer noch nicht besser. Wenn ich im Bett lag, hatte ich starke Baumschmerzen, genau hier [er zeigt auf den Unterbauch]. Ich konnte eine Verhärtung in der Größe einer Orange tasten. Mir war sofort klar, entweder Lymphoma, Prostatakrebs, Darmkrebs oder sonst was. Ich verordnete mir selbst ein MRI-Scan (Magnetic Resonance Imaging - Deutsch:MRT), und verlangte von den Ärzten einen PSA Test durchzuführen. Dieser ergab 94! Sie wissen ja, der Grenzwert ist 4, in meinem Alter [49 Jahre] eher 3[ng/ml]. 

Der MRI-Scan wurde noch in der Nacht von einem jungen Radiologen begutachtet. Er sagte zu mir, ziehen Sie sich mal an. Dann sagte er "Dr. Casscells, wie lange haben Sie denn schon metastasierten Krebs?" Ich erinnere mich noch genau, wie mein Blut zu Eis gefror, als ich antwortete "keine Ahnung". Die Nacht verbrachte ich auf der Veranda, es war eine milde Nacht. Ich wollte heulen, aber es ging nicht, weil ich über alles nachdachte, was noch zu tun wäre, um mich vorzubereiten. Mir war klar, irgendwas zwischen 2 und 5 Jahren. Ich bin zwar Kardiologe, aber hatte Einblick in die medizinische Literatur, und die Überlebensrate zu dieser Zeit von Patienten mit ausgedehnter metastasierter Erkrankung war etwa 28% nach 5 Jahren.

Eine außergewöhnliche Erfahrung war meine Konsultation bei Dr. Logothetis im MD.Anderson Cancer-Center, offensichtlich ein außergewöhnliches Krankenhaus.

*3:42 Dr.Logothetis
*Das Bemerkenswerte an Trip seiner Krankheit war, dass er mit Prostatakrebs und ausgedehnter Metastasierung diagnostiziert wurde. Das ist extrem selten, und wird immer seltener. Trip [Casscells] ist genau das Gegenteil, was sie erwarten. Er hatte eine weitreichende Metastasierung, die symptomatisch war, bedrohte die Integrität des Rückenmarks, und eine Biopsie zeigte einen hochgradigen Krebs. Wie kann so was passieren? Zwei Optionen kamen mir in den Sinn:


entweder ein sehr aggressiver Krebs, der schnell, explosionsartig wächstoder ein Krebs der sehr lange übersehen wurde.

Wenn man sich in der Historie von Prostatakrebs etwas auskennt, wurde einem sehr schnell klar, dass dies ein Krebs war, der sich sehr schnell entwickelte. Obwohl er schon vor Diagnose Symptome hatte, war der zeitliche Verlauf relativ kurz.

*4:45 Trip Casscells
*Er untersuchte mich gründlich. Verständlich, dass ich mich zu Tode fürchtete. Ich versuchte das alles zu verstehen, um einen Weg zu finden.

*5:03 Dr.Logothetis
*Was ich ihm und seiner Frau Roxanne, die beim ersten Besuch mit dabei war, klar machte war, das das eine behandelbare Erkrankung wäre, die umgehend angegangen werden müsste. Unbehandelt würde sie in relativ kurzer Zeit zum Tode führen.
...

*5:49 Trip Casscells
*Er legte die Hände auf meine Schulter und sagte "jetzt müssen wir sie wieder hinbekommen"! Ich erschrak und Roxanne sagte ihm, ich wäre aber doch voller Schmerzen, könnte nicht die Treppe hochgehen. Bis morgen Abend wären die weg, antwortete er. Er rief in meiner Apotheke an und verschrieb mir *Ketoconazole, hochdosiert.* "Chris, ich bin doch hier nicht wegen einer Pilzerkrankung!" Er antwortete, dass dies eine bewährte Wirkung dieses alten Medikaments gegen Pilzerkrankungen wäre, aber obwohl es aktuell spezifischere Medikamente gäbe, würde dies die Schmerzen schon heute Nacht mindern. Ich wette Ihnen gehts schon morgen früh besser. Ein paar Tage später ergänzte ich LUPRON® das Testosteron unterdrückende Hormon. Das PSA sank dann auf etwa 1[ng/ml], das schaffen wohl die meisten Patienten. Dr. Logothetis fürchtete sich aber noch vor ein paar bösartigen Bestandteilen meines Krebses, und wollte den Wert lieber auf Null fallen sehen.

Er begann mit Chemotherapien, Estramustine [EMCYT®], Taxotere®, und ein paar Monate später Mitoxantrone®. Dann kam er noch mit einem intravenösen Radiopharmazeutikum, Strontium-89, das direkt auf die Knochen wirkt. Dr.Logothetis meinte, er wüsste auch nicht was er anders machen würde, aber von seinen etwa 90 Patienten mit ausgedehnter Metastasierung würden noch mehr als 50% nach 8 Jahren am Leben sein. Somit bin ich schon sicher, dass wir das 8 Jahre schaffen. Wenn ich bei ihnen 8 Jahre schaffe, dann vielleicht auch 10, oder 15.

*8:10 Dr.Logothetis
*...Sein Verhalten nach der lebensbedrohenden Diagnose war Patiententypisch. Was war also anders bei ihm? Er nahm die Krankheit als Herausforderung war die einer Lösung bedurfte, statt einem Feind, den man fürchten müsste.
...
Ich sagte ihm, wir beginnen jetzt mit der Therapie und wissen in 4 Monaten, wie gut die anspricht, und das wird unsere nächste Stufe. Ich malte ein etwas optimistischeres Bild, als es die meisten anderen es getan hätten. 
...
Sein medizinisches Verständnis befähigte ihn das Datenpuzzle seiner Erkrankung zu verstehen. Aber seine Sicht auf das Leben und seine Tapferkeit machte das alles möglich. Denn ohne das medizinische Verständnis wäre eine Konversation schon möglich gewesen, anders eben, aber ohne seine Tapferkeit hätten wir es nicht geschafft.

*9:45 Trip Casscells 
*...Ich konnte bald wieder meine Arbeit aufnehmen... So vergingen die Jahre und ich hatte immer wieder ein kleines Rezidiv. Bei meinen Besuchen bei Dr.Logothetis hatte ich immer eine lange Liste mit Sachen, die wir noch nicht probiert hatten.

*11:25 Dr.Logothetis
*Wir beide glaubten daran, dass wir die Krankheit soweit verzögern konnten, bis neuere Ansätze verfügbar wurden. Neue Interventionen konnten durch Verzögerung des Krankheitsverlaufs herausgezögert werden.

*11:55 Trip Casscells
*... So langsam wurde es Zeit für klinische Studien, da alles Konventionelle schon eingesetzt wurde.

*17:44 Dr.Logothetis
*Er bekam verschiedene experimentelle Medikamente. Wir sammelten Gewebeproben vom ganzen Körper, und versuchten diese Tumorzellen in Mäusen zu vermehren. Wir haben wirklich an den ungewöhnlichsten Stellen Biopsien vorgenommen.

*18:47 Trip Casscells
*Dr Logothetis versuchte meinen Tumor zu charakterisieren. Immer wenn irgendwo etwas wuchs, am Hals oder am Bauch versuchte er es zu entfernen. Nicht so viel wie bei einem therapeutischem Ansatz sondern nur für diagnostische Zwecke. Dann unternahm er eine Charakterisierung.
Die um herauszubekommen, welches der Mittel denn am besten passen könnte.

*19:31 Dr.Logothetis
*Trip war Teilnehmer an 5 klinischen Studien. Manche Medikamente halfen ihm gar nicht, andere ein bisschen. Ich denke er lebt immer noch, weil das Verständnis aus den Studien daran anknüpfen lässt, was man als nächstes probieren könnte.

*19:57 Trip Casscells
*Dr. Logothetis verwendete konventionelle Medikamente und Therapien, wie Strahlentherapie in unkonventioneller Art. Aggressive Kombinationen. Zuletzt wurde ich aber doch sehr sehr krank, Infektionen, ich verlor 20Kg Körpergewicht. Im Krankenhaus letzten Monat wog ich noch 130Pfund (~58Kg), gelb überall, blass, also blassgelb, ich sah aus wie tod. Einer der Ärzte sagte ich sollte mich vielleicht um ein Hospiz kümmern, und auch ich dachte mir, dass es wohl Zeit dafür wäre. Aber Roxanne meinte "kämpf, kämpf, kämpf,...". Dr.Logothetis meinte, er hätte da vielleicht noch etwas. Ich konnte sehen, wie ein paar andere Ärzte schon mit den Augen rollten, man meinte wohl es wäre zu spät. So behandelte er mich wieder mit aggressiver Chemotherapie.

*21:54 Dr.Logothetis
*Sehr engagierte Ärzte, die in Trips Therapie eingebunden waren, schlugen vor diese nun zu beenden. Ihr Verständnis der Krankheit beruhte auf ihrer Erfahrung und sie bangten um Trips Lebensqualität. Warum sahen wir eine Chance in einer alternativen Therapie? Eines war völlig klar: er war mit Therapien einverstanden, solange es die Möglichkeit gab danach wieder ein gutes, wertes Leben führen zu können.
...
Er hatte eine sehr ungewöhnliche Ausprägung der Erkrankung, die ich noch nie zuvor gesehen hatte. Deshalb war es schwer Vorhersagen zum Therapieverlauf zu machen. Wir punktierten die Bauchspeicheldrüse und verglichen das mit anderen Stellen seines Tumors. Ein sehr schnell wachsen Tumor, der in anderen Settings sehr gut auf bestimmte Chemotherapeutika reagiert. Aufgrund dieser Überlegung gaben wir ihm das, und hatten ein Ansprechen. Dabei benutzten wir also onkologische Grundprinzipien, schauten uns die Charakteristika des Krebses an, ergänzten das durch die Patienten Modalitäten, und wählten aufgrund dieser beiden Untersuchungen eine Therapie aus, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt gegen Prostatakrebs gerichtet erschien.
...
Wir hatte eine dauerhafte Übereinkunft, dass wir ihn nicht unnötig leiden ließen, ihm nur realistisch wirksame Therapien anbieten würden, und die Beschränkung auf Therapien, die es ihm erlauben würden, wieder ein akzeptables Leben zu führen.
...

*27:00 Dr.Logothetis
*Es berührt mich, nicht nur den Patienten, sondern zwischenzeitlich einen Freund aus dem Krankenhaus gehen zu sehen, wenn die Entwicklung durchaus fraglich erschien, freut einen.... Aber es gibt da auch einen Empfinden von Stolz. Hier war ein Mann, mit direkt von Tode bedrohter Erkrankung, organisierte die richtigen Entscheidungen, *verursachte nicht das Gefühl in mir, die Verantwortung alleine tragen zu müssen*. Das wird oft kontrovers gesehen, andere Ärzte meinen dann: "woh, wie kannst Du das Risiko bei diesem Mittel übernehmen?" Es ist immer etwas unverständlich für mich, dass der verschreibende Therapeut immer die Risiken alleine tragen soll, anstatt den einzubeziehen, der die Medikamente erhält. Trip nahm das Risiko auf sich, er hatte Verständnis dafür, machte es mir leicht auch schwere Wege zu beschreiten.

*28:30 Trip Casscells
*Ich bin einer der längsten Überlebenden, das erfreut mich natürlich, macht mich dankbar. Auch stolz, denn ein paar Sachen mache ich selbst, die richtigen pflanzlichen Ergänzungsmittel, viel Sonnenlicht, Bewegung, vermeiden ungesunder Lebensmittel, Cheeseburger und so,...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wünschen wir Trip noch ein langes Leben!

*Only the brave can walk alone...*

----------


## LowRoad

> ...das allerdings sollte doch einmal nachgefragt werden...


Reinardo,
in der Tat recht abitioniert formuliert. In die Reihe der Interessierten würde ich mich gerne mit einreihen...

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,
Beeindruckend Dein Beitrag 18! Und ein Plädoyer auf/für die Schulmedizin innovativ angewandt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> aber wir sollten die Propheten im eigenen Haus nicht vergessen, zumal wir da auch kein Übersetzungsproblem haben.


Hallo Rudolf,

wo sind denn die von Dir erwähnten eigenen Propheten oder Hauspropheten, wenn ich das Forum mal als Haus vereinnahmen darf, in dem man sich in zwangloser Atmosphäre austauschen kann? Bislang sind doch diese Propheten meist erst auf Umwegen durch die aktiven Forumsbenutzer hier zu Wort gekommen. Manchmal gab es auch aufschlußreiche Videosequenzen oder gehaltvolle Links mit dem Wissensgut solcher Mediziner (Propheten). Das Forum darf sich etwas darauf einbilden, dass bei ihm etliche Betroffene registriert sind, die ähnlich LowRoad, schon hunderte Seiten Text übersetzt haben. Übersetzt haben, damit nicht der englischen Sprache mächtige Leser erfahren durften, was anderswo Sache ist. Die Übersetzer, und dazu, lieber Rudolf, zählst auch Du, hätten es auch sein lassen können, weil sie es ja schon auch in englischer Sprache verstanden hatten, was wissenswert ist oder war. Was motiviert also diese Betroffenen? Wir befinden uns in einem Forum für Selbsthilfe. Was ist Selbsthilfe? Wenn man sich selbst hilft? Wäre oft möglich, wenn es um einfache Abläufe des täglichen Lebens geht, wo dann auch das learning by doing manchmal hilft. *Hier* wird Selbsthilfe beschrieben und auch *hier.

*Die Frage könnte auch lauten: "Was kann ich tun"? Tun, um mir selbst zu helfen? Indem ich anderen Menschen etwas von dem abgebe, von dem ich möglicherweise mehr habe, als der Hilfe erhaltende Mensch. Klingt ganz einfach. Tatsächlich helfe ich mir selbst, indem ich anderen helfe. Erst durch dieses wechselseitige Geben und Nehmen kommt Selbsthilfe zum Tragen. Wer am meisten gibt, hilft sich selbst auch am meisten, wäre eine logische Folgerung. Schon das Gefühl, geholfen zu haben, hilft einem Helfenden selbst. Auch von nicht nachlassendem Sendungsbewußtsein war hier schon die Rede, das man allerdings trotzdem nicht überstrapazieren sollte. Rückblickend auf die Forumsabläufe der letzten Tage ist mir aufgefallen, dass M. Schostak seine so sehr geschätzten Ratschläge zurückgefahren hat, obwohl es aktuell etliche Neubetroffene gibt, die bislang ausschließlich von Nichtmedizinern Hinweise bekommen haben. *Das* war sein letzter Beitrag.

*"Mit Propheten unterhält man sich am besten drei Jahre später"
*(Peter Ustinov)

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo LowRoad,

danke auch für diese Übersetzung. Ich habe sie Dr. Myers' "One disease or many?" hinzugefügt, für die Nachwelt...

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo LR

Bei aller meiner Hochachtung vor Deiner Übersetzung und Kommentierung, aber das ist doch eine Heldengeschichte, Dr. Logothetis der Superman. 
Wo gibt es Uro/Onkologen, die so phantasievoll therapieren? Wo finde ich 0815-Patient mit gesetzlicher Versicherung und staatlicher Altersrente derartige Behandlung, wenn es mit mir einmal schlimmer werden könnte? Allein die Medikamente dürften an die 100000 Dollar oder mehr kosten. - Morgen habe ich wieder Termin bei meiner Urologin. Natürlich wird mein PSA-Wert wieder kräftig gestiegen sein. Dann wird sie mir wieder "dringend" die Hormonspritze anbieten, die ich dann mit Hinweis auf den Patienten-Ratgeber wieder ablehnen werde. Dann gibt's einen Eintrag in die Krankenakte "Patient lehnt Therapie ab", wie früher in der Schule ins Klassenbuch, wenn man nicht artig war. Lange mit mir sich zu unterhalten hat sie gar keine Zeit. Und dann bin ich mit guten Wünschen und einem neuen Termin in 3 Monaten wieder draußen, und der Nächste ist dran. Sollte ich bei Hormonresistenz zum Onkologen überwiesen werden, geht es mit Taxotere in gleichem Schema weiter.
Das ist meine Realität und die Realität vieler meiner Mitbetroffenen. Dr. Logothetis gibt es nicht.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## dillinger

Hallo LowRoad

Dein Zitat:
Um Dir und den anderen interessierte Kollegen mal einen kleinen Einblick  zu geben, wie so etwas ablaufen könnte, hier eine Ergänzung zu Dr.Myers  Vortrag:
Interview von Dr. S. Ward "Trip" Casscells, Kardiologe, im alter von 49 Jahren mit metastasiertem PCa diagnostiziert. In Behandlung bei Dr.Logothetis.

Interessante Krankengeschichte.. aber wie Reinardo schon sagt, wirst Du so eine Behandlung hier in Deutschland als Kassenpatient wohl kaum bekommen, schade!

Danke für den Beitrag,

gruss, Dillinger

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

Danke Andi für die Fleißarbeit.
zu Dr. Myers mit dem Versuch einer Analyse:




> Da gibt es dieses Ignorieren bei einigen Ärzten, die immer nur nach den simpelsten Ansätzen praktizieren wollen. Bei weitreichender Knochenmetastasierung und einem PSA unter 10[ng/ml], der Mann hatte zwar 13 bei Diagnose, aber sicher war der Wert zuvor unter 10, alleinige LUPRON® Therapie, gefolgt von TAXOTERE® (Docetaxel) zu verordnen, bedeutet 20% Überlebensrate nach 20 Monaten! 80% der Patienten sind bis dahin verstorben.


Diese Aussage birgt schon eine gewisse Erkenntnis, nämlich, dass die derzeitigen Therapien unter Anbetracht des sehr mageren Erfolges unbedingt einer Verbesserung erfahren sollte bei dieser Zielgruppe.




> Auf der anderen Seite haben wir Prostatakrebs, sehr aggressiv, schnell tödlich wachsend, bei der Patienten und Ärzte mit der Vorgehensweise eines Langsam wachsenden Altmännerkrebses therapieren. Für alle genannten Fälle wäre es wichtig, die Biologie zu erkennen.


Das heißt doch nichts Anderes, dass die Diagnostik eine andere Tiefenschärfe erfahren müßte um sich dieses Grundlagenwissen der zu diffenzierenden Biologie zu erarbeiten und danach die Therapie auszurichten.




> Extrem gutes Ansprechen auf Hormontherapie. Ich habe bei mir noch keinen erlebt, der nicht innerhalb eines Jahres in die komplette Remission [PSA=0,01ng/ml] gekommen wäre, die Krankheit verschwunden wäre. Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt sich sehr langsam, selbst wenn der Ausgangs PSA mehrere 1000 war


 Eine sehr kritische Einstellung zu der Hormonblockade.




> Und mit Glück schafft man die Männer vielleicht sogar mit Strahlen- und Hormontherapie in dauerhafte Remission


Eine dauerhafte Remission würde danach durch diese Kombination nur mit Glück erreicht. 
Also zusammenfassend:

ADT alleine oder RT+ADT also nur dem glücklichen Zufall überlassen?
Was sagt hierzu unsere Studienlage aus, die doch schon so oft - auch von Andi&Andere - angeführt wurden.




> Das sollte man endlich anerkennen damit man vorankommt. Es reicht nicht alle Prostatakrebse, incl. diesem Fall, gleichartig zu behandeln. Wir im IADP legen grössten Wert auf die Eigenartigkeit der einzelnen Erkrankung und die damit verbundene Therapie.


Natürlich ist die Forderung Dr. Myers - unter Anbetracht seines zitierten Falles - PSA ca. 1000ng/ml, metastasiert, Musik in meinen Ohren, hier eine differenzierte Therapie - auf Basis der Tumorzellbiologie - und der vorgeschalteten Diagnostik.
Diese Erkenntnisse korrelieren doch mit dem, was kritische Schwerbetroffene auch hier in diesem Forum schon seit Jahren vortragen. Seine Ungeduld zu dem derzeitigen Stand der Forschung und den Ergebnissen unüberhörbar.

Aber die Tendenz zu mehr Forschung und Umsetzung der Forschungsergebnisse zur Therapieverbesserung bei Schwerbetroffenen ist doch hier auch nicht viel besser.

Im Gegenteil, durch zunehmendes Standardisierungsbemühen läuft diese Zielgruppe gefahr, dass die Diagnostik schon zur Differenzierung der Zellbiologie außen vorbleibt. Damit haben sich ja auch weiterführende Therapiekonzepte erledigt und es bleibt dem Betroffenen wohl nichts Anderes übrig - ich wiederhole mich - als durch Learning by doing sich selber zu bewegen und sich den Krücken der derzeitigen Therapien zu bedienen um überhaupt ein Stück nach vorne zu kommen.

Man mag diese Ausführung nicht teilen, aber diese Erkenntnisse sind auf der Lebenszeitachse dem Lernprozeß geschuldet, denn diese Erkenntnisse erwachsen nur dem, der sich selber bewegt und dieses Wissen erwirbt.

Ich wünsche mir in diesem Forum wieder mehr Diskussion, sie kann kontrovers sein, mit der Folge von Dynamik und Offenheit, Beweglichkeit und einer Diskussionskultur die dieses Forum ausmacht.

Restriktionen und Todschlagsargumente fördern dieses nicht, sondern führen zu Unbeweglichkeit und Rückschritt.
Das möchte ich persönlich nicht erleben.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Kollegen,
*meine Übersetzung hat diesmal relativ viel Reaktion ausgelöst, das ist sicher gut. Auch wurden die für uns kritischen Punkte angesprochen: _"...wirst Du so eine Behandlung hier in Deutschland als Kassenpatient wohl kaum bekommen"_ was _"schade"_ ist. Sowie, einen _"Dr. Logothetis gibt es nicht"_. Die Unterversorgung primär Schwerbetroffener festzustellen ist wohl Konsens. Das war mein Anliegen, hieraus können Forderungen gestellt werden, die ja auch im AK-FPK ein Thema sind.

Gezielte medikamentöse Wege sind momentan durch die rasche Zulassung neuer Substanzen schwer einzuordnen, und es besteht die Gefahr auf diese Mittel hin "vertröstet" zu werden. Leider wissen wir aber, dass sie im Maximum knapp 5 Monate Überlebensvorteil darstellen, also wir noch weit weg von "Lösungen" sind. Eine Ausrichtung von intelligenten Therapien an den biologischen Gegebenheiten des einzelnen Patienten, das wäre meine Forderung, die ich hiermit beispielhaft darlegen wollte.

Lieber *Hans-J*,
wenn ein Patient mit PSA in den Tausendern primär diagnostiziert wurde, aber scheinbar nur Lymphknotenbefall hat, braucht man schon etwas Glück ihn (mit RT+ADT) in dauerhafte Remission zu bringen. Zweifelst Du daran? Ich kann auch nicht erkennen, wo hier die Kritik an einer ADT liegt, wird sie doch als gut, sicher und langanhaltend wirksam beschrieben.

Deine Schlussfolgerung, dass der Patient "sich selber zu bewegen" hat würde ich uneingeschränkt teilen. Das ist leider momentan so, aber immerhin könnte man damit _"überhaupt ein Stück nach vorne...kommen"._

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andi,




> wenn ein Patient mit PSA in den Tausendern primär diagnostiziert wurde, aber scheinbar nur Lymphknotenbefall hat, braucht man schon etwas Glück ihn (mit RT+ADT) in dauerhafte Remission zu bringen. Zweifelst Du daran? Ich kann auch nicht erkennen, wo hier die Kritik an einer ADT liegt, wird sie doch als gut, sicher und langanhaltend wirksam beschrieben.


Hier hast du Recht und ich mich mit diesem Zitat falsch ausgedrückt. Die Infragestellung durch das ? hat dich zu dieser Stellungnahme animiert. 

Ich zweifle nicht daran, weil mir die Krücke besser ist, als keine. Aber ich vemisse eine Weitereentwicklung nach wieviel Jahren ADT und deshalb das ?.




> Eine Ausrichtung von intelligenten Therapien an den biologischen Gegebenheiten des einzelnen Patienten, das wäre meine Forderung, die ich hiermit beispielhaft darlegen wollte.


Das hast du und da sind wir uneingeschränkt beieinander. Wenn dem so ist, darf man auch nach ca. 25 Jahren ADT eine Renovierung und Weiterentwicklung erwarten dürfen.

Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Wege zu einer Marker gesteuerten Behandlungsstrategie bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs.
*
*Dr. Logothetis:* Also, was ich versuchen werde, bevor wir mit den anderen Fragen weitermachen ist, diese 3 Gespräche in einen zusammenhängenden Ansatz zu integrieren, und dann schauen wir mal, ob wir einige Fragen beantworten können. Wenn wir Prostatakrebs zurückblickend überdenken, und wir an die Veränderungen in der Androgen-Rezeptor(AR) Signalisierung im Laufe der Zeit denken, und wir Krankheitszustände entspr. aus der Perspektive des Androgen-Signalisierung einstuften, beschreibt dies, wie wir darüber denken. 

In sehr frühen Stadien der Erkrankung, gibt es Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) abhängigen Krebs. Was ist die Grundlage dieser Sichtweise? Die Evidenz stammt aus der PCPT Studie [4] und der letzten Bicalutamid Studie [5] welche im Grunde zeigten, dass niedrig Gleason-Grad Tumoren, aber nicht hoch Gleason-Grad Tumoren durch den Einsatz von Finasterid/Bicalutamid in der präoperativen Behandlung, vermieden werden könnten. Wie wir bereits wissen, unterdrück Finasterid eine niedrig (Gleason) Grad Krankheit, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf hochgradige Erkrankungen, oder steht sogar im Verdacht deren Progression zu fördern, wie manch einer vermutet.

Dies deutet darauf hin, dass es sehr unterschiedliche Reaktionen des Gewebes auf DHT gibt, und es ein Teil dieser morphologischen Krebsarten gibt, die DHT abhängig sind. Jetzt wäre der nächste Schritt, und Johann [de Bono] sprach von dieser neuen Wahrnehmung, dass der Übergang von endokrin reguliertem Prostatakrebs zu parakrin reguliertem Prostatakrebs unsere alte Kastrationstheorie ersetzt. Dies ist der neue Meilenstein, dass dieser Übergang einem nonindolenten Krebs, zu einem mit tödlichem Potenzial werden lässt. Dieser wichtige Entwicklungsschritt für das Fortschreiten von Prostatakrebs zu einem mit tödlichem Verlauf wäre, dass er in der Lage ist, mit einer parakrin- und/oder endokrine vermittelten Entwicklung auf den Selektionsdruck der Kastration zu reagieren._ [Als Parakrine Sekretion (von griechisch para: "daneben" krinein: "abgeben") bezeichnet man den Sekretionsmodus von Zellen, bei dem die abgegebenen Hormone und hormonähnlichen Substanzen direkt auf Zellen in der unmittelbaren Umgebung wirken. Im Gegensatz zur endokrinen Sekretion gelangen die Hormone also nicht über das Blut zu ihren Zielzellen.]

_

*Kommen wir zu einer zweiten Kategorie*, die den Androgen Signalweg beschreibt. Was ist die Grundlage, dass es eine Untergruppe von Patienten gibt, bei denen der Krebs von diesen Signalwegen abhängig ist? Das basiert auf historischen Daten, die beschreiben, dass etwa 20% der Patienten die Krankheitskontrolle über längere Zeiträume mit normaler Kastration erreichen.

Hier das Beispiel eines Patienten, der unter intermittierender Hormontherapie einen Krankheitsfortschritt hat. Er hatte nach längerer Therapie einen Anstieg seiner PSA-Konzentration, trotz einem Testosteronspiegel im Kastrationsbereich, wobei allerdings der Testosteronspiegel im Knochenmark zu steigen begann. Abiraterone Acetat wurde hinzugenommen, und dieser Mann hat nun seit fast 20 Monaten einen nicht nachweisbaren PSA Wert, selbst bei Bestimmung mit einem super-sensitivem Test. Hier war die Behandlung richtig, als er sich von endokrin zu parakrin-stimuliertem Wachstum weiterentwickelte.



*Die dritte Kategorie*, die grob die Prostatakrebsprogression durch ein Netzwerk von Wechselwirkungen zwischen dem AR und AR unabhängigen Signalwegen beschreibt - in dem Src eine wichtige Rolle spielt - welche Kombinationstherapien erfordern. Dies beschreibt eine Untergruppe von Patienten mit Tumorstroma abhängiger Progression.



Wird fortgesetzt...
----------------------------------------
*[1]:* Logothetis, Toward a Marker-Driven Treatment Strategy for CRPC
[4]: Thompson IM, Goodman PJ, Tangen CM, et al. The influence of finasteride on the development of prostate cancer. New Engl J Med. 2003;349:215-224.
[5]: Zanardi S, Puntoni M, Maffezzini M, et al. Phase I-II trial of weekly bicalutamide in men with elevated prostate-specific antigen and negative prostate biopsies. Cancer Prev Res (Phila). 2009;2:377-384

----------


## LowRoad

*Wege zu einer Marker gesteuerten Behandlungsstrategie bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs - Teil 2:
*
*Logothetis:* Aktuell glauben wir, dass die Src-Kinasen-Familie das Aushängeschild dafür sind. Normalerweise findet man Phospho-Lyn _[a tyrosine kinase of the Src family]_ anfänglich im Stroma des Primärtumors, aber nicht im epithelialen Gewebe. Phospho-Src und Phospho-Lyn werden aber zusammen bei systemischer kastrationsresistenter Krankheit exprimiert. Das passt zur Theorie der sich ergänzenden Tumor/Stroma Abhängigkeit. Ausgehend von einem Vorgang in den Stromazellen und einer komplementären epithelialen Reaktion, welche das Fortschreiten der Krankheit antreibt. Man könnte das als eine Art Knudsonhypothese auf zellulärer Ebene bezeichnen, wo am primären Entstehungsort weder der Tumor noch das Stroma in der Lage sind, eine Interaktion aufzubauen, und dann der eine oder andere sein Verhalten so verändert, dass es empfindlich für eine Interaktion wird, was zu einem organspezifischen Fortschreiten der Erkrankung führt. _[Die Knudsonhypothese besagt, dass zur Tumorentstehung die Aktivierung von Onkogenen UND die Deaktivierung von Tumorsuppressorgenen erforderlich sind]
_
Das kann man perfekt an der Src-Kinasen-Familie während der Progression beobachten, was die Notwendigkeit der Kombination von Chemotherapie mit Dasatinib begründet. Das Konzept ist, dass man erst mit Kombinationstherapie sowohl den epithelialen Anteil als auch das Tumorstroma erreicht. Nun dachten wir ganz schlau zu sein, konzentrierten uns auf die Mikroumgebung um die Krankheit insgesamt zurückzudrängen. Aber die Dinge begannen sich zu verändern.

Zunächst einmal ist es offensichtlich, dass, wenn Sie einen Tumor aus einer menschlichen Umgebung in eine murine Umgebung verbringen, wie das beim Xenograft gemacht wird, was viele von uns hier machen, ist das erste was passiert, das der Xenograft eine unterentwickelten Androgen-Signalisierung besitzt. Dies deutet darauf hin, dass dieser Tumor, unter dem Selektionsdruck der Transplantation, oft in Abwesenheit der Androgen-Signalisierung überleben kann.

Also, je erfolgreicher wir werden - abgesehen von früher _[aggressiver]_ Behandlung - werden wir wahrscheinlich immer wieder zum Konzept der Androgen-unabhängigen Krankheit als Herausforderung an uns für die Zukunft zurückkommen. So gehen wir an unserer Institution tatsächlich mit einer gewissen Überzeugung davon aus, dass dies das nächste Problem sein wird. Wir haben eine klinische Studie entwickelt, die von Dr. Ana Aparicio ausgeführt wird, welche auf eine Initiative von Dr. Sankar Maity basiert. Sie zeigten, dass während einer kastrationsresistentem Progression, spezifische neuronale Gene erhöht werden und es Veränderungen im Zellzyklus gibt. Und diese Ereignisse können Androgenunabhängigkeit tatsächlich vorhersagen.

Und nochmal, der Verlust von Tumorsuppressorgenen, keine intakte AR-Signalisierung und Veränderungen des Zellzyklus sind Markenzeichen dieser aggressiven Krankheit, die bei den meisten Patienten erst spät, bei einigen Patienten aber auch schon früh auftritt, und nicht immer mit kleinzelligem Erscheinungsbild unter dem Mikroskop korreliert. Es kann in der klinischen Praxis wie eine kleinzellig Erkrankung erscheinen, aber ohne Knochen-Affinität, aber wenn sie es biopsieren erkennt man morphologisch regelmäßig ein Adenokarzinom.

Es gab vor kurzem eine Veröffentlichung die zeigt, dass eine Aktivierung der mitotischen programmierten Kinasen dieses Stadium kennzeichnet, und damit werden neue Therapieziele identifiziert. Der frühzeitige Einsatz von Blockern der Polo-Kinasen und Aurora-Kinasen in Kombination mit Chemotherapie für diese Untergruppe von Patienten scheint zielführend.


Solche Studien werden in unserer Klinik gestartet, zielend auf diese Untergruppen von Patienten, deren Erkrankung, so glauben wir, durch veränderten Zellzyklus angetrieben wird, und die wirklich einen Androgen-unabhängigen Phänotyp entwickelt haben.

Die andere Sache, die man erwarten würde ist, da sie eine hohe Proliferation besitzen, dass sie auf Cisplatin oder Carboplatin ansprechend, ein Mittel, das in der Regel nicht für Prostatakrebs zugelassen ist. Und in der Tat, das ist genau das, was wir beobachten können. Wenn Sie Patienten mit diesem klinischen Phänotyp, und diesem molekularem Profil mit einer Platin-basierte Therapie behandeln, sieht man einen Unterschied in der Überlebenszeit gegenüber dem erwarteten Überleben, wie man es nach dem TAX327 Halabi Nomogramm erwarten würde.



Es gibt demnach eine erhöhte Ansprechrate auf diese Therapieform, wo eine höhere Proliferationsrate des Tumors existiert, die scheinbar nicht von Hemmung der AR-Signalisierung profitiert.


Wir alle schauen auf frühe Stadien des Prostatakrebses, um vorherzusagen, was später passiert. Wir sind dazu ermutigt worden, weil wir entsprechend der primären Pathologie prognostizieren können. Aber ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass prognostizieren, vorhersagen, ob jemand eine gute oder schlechte Prognose hat, ist etwas ganz anderes als die Vorhersage, wie er auf eine Therapie ansprechen wird. Diese Vorhersage des Ansprechens, basiert auf der Vermutung, dass die Biologie des Primärtumors der Biologie der Metastasen entspricht. Wenn aber das Modell der zeitliche Heterogenität wahr ist, wenn therapeutisch bedeutsame Unterschiede in der Biologie der Krankheiten im Laufe der Zeit entstehen - was wir, basierend auf dem Ansprechen auf späte gegenüber früher Chemotherapie,  glauben, können nur Gewebeproben, die der Nähe des geplanten Eingriffs gesammelt werden prädiktiven Wert besitzen - dann wäre die Idee mit den primären Tumorzellen vorherzusagen, was bei Metastasen passieren kann fehlerhaft, und wir müssten sie überdenken!



Wird fortgesetzt...

----------


## LowRoad

*Wege zu einer Marker gesteuerten Behandlungsstrategie bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs - Teil 3:*

Dr. Logothetis: Es existieren große Vorbehalte betreffend Knochenbiopsien bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs. Aber jeder der denkt, eine 12 Stanzen trans-rektale Ultraschall Biopsie der Prostata wäre nicht schmerzhaft - und dann behauptet, "Aber es ist irrational, eine Knochenbiopsie durchzuführen" - lebt auf einem anderen Planeten, als ich. Wir machen täglich Knochenbiopsien bei diesen Patienten. Wie bei Leukämie befällt es zum Ende der Krankheit die Knochen, es ist erforderlich dort zu untersuchen. Meiner Meinung nach, macht es keinen Sinn, nur den Primärtumor zu untersuchen um das Verhalten der Metastasen vorherzusagen. ...

Jetzt haben wir Therapieziele im Überflusses, was uns wirklich große Probleme bereitet. Aber das ist die Art von Problemen, von denen wir alle geträumt haben, wie Johann _[de Bono]_ schon sagte. Vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit war das völlig unrealistisch. Wir haben neue Mikrotubuli Gifte, aber wir wissen nicht, in welcher Reihenfolge und zu welchem Zeitpunkt man sie dem Patienten gibt. Wir haben alkylierende Zytostatika[3], die noch nicht in die klinische Praxis gekommen sind, und deshalb wenig darüber berichtet wird, weil sie bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs statistisch gesehen eine sehr bescheidene Wirkung haben, aber die meisten von uns sind doch zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass es eine Untergruppe von Patienten gibt, die davon profitieren. In die klinische Erprobung getreten sind Knochen-suchende Radiopharmaka, die Immuntherapie, die Checkpoint-Blockade und Impfstoffe, die die Wege der Stroma-epitheliale Interaktion blockieren. Die Src-Kinasen-Familie wird mit Dasatinib gezielte angegangen. Hedgehog, FGF, Met, VEGFR2, all das ist in der klinischen Erprobung, und alle diese Ansätze demonstrieren in Phase 2 Studien eine vielversprechende Antitumor-Aktivität, aber sie wirken nur bei einer Untergruppe der Patienten.

Und dann haben wir die Signalisierungs-Netzwerke, die wir uns auf verschiedene Weise ansehen. Viele von uns versuchen GSK-3-beta zu blockieren, ein gemeinsamer Punkt im Signalweg des AR, welcher die AR-Signalisierung optimiert. Aber bevor wir nicht eine Marker gestützte Strategie verwenden, um theoretische Grundlage für diese Therapien zu besitzen, denke ich, wird die Wirkung diese vielversprechenden Medikamente sich nicht realisieren lassen. So wird es unsere Aufgabe sein, informative Studien durchzuführen, um Grundlagen für Kombinationstherapien zu begründen.

Das Modell von Prostatakrebs, welches ich ihnen gerne zeigen möchte, ist das Modell der CML _[chronische myeloische Leukämie]_, und das ist, dass Onkogene welche in frühen Stadien der Erkrankung auftreten, nicht vorhersagen können, was man in der Blastenkrise benötigt, und umgekehrt. Es entspricht der Erfahrung in der Onkologie, dass frühe Krankheitsstufen sich von späten unterscheiden. Der Unterschied bei Prostatakrebs [zu CML] ist, dass das Modell schwieriger ist. 

Es gibt eine Gruppe von Patienten, die nichts brauchen. Und dann anstelle des Onkogens, entsteht eine Abhängigkeit zur Mikroumgebung. Diese Mikroumgebungsabhängigkeit in dieser relativ unauffälligen Phase - der aber einen eindeutigen Schritt auf dem Weg zur lebensbedrohenden Erkrankung ist - basiert auf einem Netzwerk von Signalwegen, bei denen zielgerichtete Kombinationstherapien und vielleicht Radiopharmaka erforderlich sind. Und dann haben wir echte Androgen-unabhängige Progression als sehr spätes und aggressives Ereignis, und ich würde behaupten, es gibt zunehmende Anzeichen dafür, dass es durch Veränderungen im Zellzyklus verursacht wird.

Das ist also das Modell, über das ich viel lieber nachdenken würde. Es gibt DHT _[Dihydrotestosteron]_ Abhängigkeit, im Gewebe bindet es an den AR, der in seiner normalen Expression auftritt. Dann gibt es den Übergang von endokrinem zu parakrinem Verhalten, was den ersten potentiellen Meilenstein zum tödlichen Fortschreiten dieser Krankheit darstellt, verbunden mit einer Überexpression des Androgenrezeptors oder Veränderungen im AR die mit CYP17 assoziiert sind. Weiterhin gibt eine parakrin regulierte Krankheit, die komplexer ist, welche Kombinationstherapien benötigt, und dies wird durch Überexpression von Src, Veränderungen in den Tumorsuppressorgenen und/oder verändertem AR gekennzeichnet, sowie ebenfalls einet erhöhten Expression von CYP17. Und von besonderer Bedeutung in dieser Untergruppe ist, dass wir zu effektiven Behandlung dieser Krankheit ein Markerprofil benötigen.

Und schließlich gibt es die Verluste der Tumorsuppressorgene in der letzten Gruppe, Veränderungen in den Cyclin-abhängigen Kinasen und Zellzyklus-Genen, mit Erhöhung der Proliferation welche diese Gruppe empfindlich für Chemotherapien macht. Und dieses Modell etabliert sich zunehmend.



Ich bin nicht nur der Ansicht, sondern ganz sicher, dass wir innerhalb eines Jahres, höchstens eineinhalb Jahren, Modelle mit Signaturen definieren können, welche die DHT-Abhängigkeit, die endokrine Abhängigkeit oder Abhängigkeit vom AR, und die parakrine/autokrine Chemotherapie empfindliche Gruppe beschreiben. Daraus wird sich eine komplizierte Gruppe mit Zwischenstadien bilden, die viel mehr herausgefiltert werden sollte, die eine Entwicklung zwischen dem endokrinen und parakrine Formen der Krankheit widerspiegelt. Ich glaube, dass diese Art von Ansätzen, welche zunehmende Akzeptanz erhält, wird eine größere Wirkung erzielen, als sich ein weiteres Medikament, mit einer Steigerung um 30%, oder 3-Monats-Überlebensvorteil, ohne genau zu wissen, wie oder wie man es am besten mit anderen Therapien kombinieren könnte, um die Magie der Kombinationsbehandlung, die unsere anderen Krankheiten geheilt hat zu generieren.



Das Paradigma auf der oberen Hälfte des Bildes, welches einfach ist und die Therapie anderer Erkrankungen darstellt wird ersetzt durch das Paradigma auf der zweiten Hälfte des Bildes, oder ein ähnlicher Ansatz wie dieses, und welches Marker gesteuert sein. Wie in unserer Diskussion bereits erwähnt, müssen wir auch noch herausfinden, wie Immuntherapie in einer logischen Weise zur Ergänzung und Erhöhung der Effektivität unserer anderen Therapie eingesetzt werden kann, ohne dadurch gehemmt zu werden. 

Und schließlich möchte ich noch anmerken, wie Tom Beer es ausgedrückt hat, dass dies zu einer Team Wissenschaft geworden ist. Wir sind eine ziemlich einzigartige Disziplin, und ich denke, wir haben gemeinsam mit Schärfung unserer Waffen durch die Eroberung von Keimzelltumoren gelernt, dass es eine echte multidisziplinäre Anstrengungen erfordert, um diese Krankheiten zu besiegen. ...
---------------------------------------------------------------
*[3]:* Lamoureux, A comparison of several modern alkylating agents
---------------------------------------------------------------
*
Zusammenfassung:
*Dr. Logothetis beschreibt in leider recht wissenschaftlicher Weise, wie er sich einen Fortschritt in der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs vorstellt. Das sind nicht irgendwelche neuen Medikamente, die wieder "nur" 3 Monate Überlebensvorteil bringen, sondern die Erkenntnisse, dass der Prostatakrebs verschiedene Stadien durchläuft, die unterschiedlich therapiert werden könnten. Dazu ist es natürlich erforderlich diese Stadien klar zu definieren, und je weiter der Krankheitsfortschritt vorankommt, umso sinnvoller ist es Kombinationstherapien einzusetzen statt einem sequenziellen Einsatz. 

Um die teuren Kombinationstherapien zielgerichtet einzusetzen, bedarf es Kenntnisse der biologischen Verhältnisse in den Zellen. Diese Analysen sollten von Stellen erfolgen, die als therapeutisches Ziel dienen, also Lymphknoten, Knochen oder Organmetastasen. Biopsien des Primärtumors sind dazu
nicht ausreichend.

Das ist natürlich alles Zukunftsmusik. Es wird sicher noch mehr als 10 Jahre dauern, bis dies ansatzweise in die klinische Praxis Einzug hält. Das Beharrungsvermögen der Praxis ist nicht zu unterschätzen! Wer sich jedoch Off-Label-mäßig komplementär versorgen will, kann hiervon auch heute schon profitieren. In diesem Sinne: *Only the brave can walk alone*

----------


## LowRoad

Auszug aus einem Gespräch zwischen Dr. de Bono und Dr. Howard Scher anläßlich des ESMO Meetings 2012[1]:

*Dr. de Bono:* Sie haben viel mit Biomarkern gearbeitet, und Sie sind  führend in der Untersuchung von Schmerz-Biomarkern. Außerdem haben wir über Biomarker zur Bildgebung diskutiert. Auch kennen sie unsere Daten zur Immunantwort in Serumdaten. Was ist Ihre Meinung dazu?

*Dr. Scher:* Die wirkliche Lektion ist, dass es um mehr bei der Behandlung von Krebs geht, als nur einer Verlangsamung des Wachstums. Wir wissen, dass Krebs sich an die unterschiedlichen Umgebungen in Teilen des Körpers anpasst. Wir wissen, dass insbesondere Prostatakrebs, der Knochen-affin ist, eine einzigartige Interaktion innerhalb des Knochens aufbaut, das eine sehr angenehme Umgebung für ihn darstellt in der die Krebszelle überleben kann. Wir haben Effekte mit Cabozantinib und Dasatinib gesehen. Wir wissen, dass auf das Knochen Stroma zielgerichtete Therapien von Vorteil sein können. Der Einsatz von Bisphosphonaten und der Radionucleotide haben das bestätigt, dabei ergeben sich diese Vorteile ohne das man unbedingt einen Rückgang beim Prostata-spezifischen Antigens sieht. Ähnlich ist es mit den Immunmodulatoren - Sipuleucel-T hat einen Überlebensvorteil gezeigt, PROSTVAC-VF ist jetzt in Phase-III und Ipilimumab auch in Phase-III, und man wird in Kürze darüber berichten. Wir lernen, dass ausrichten der Therapien auf das was wir die "Markenzeichen des Krebses" nennen, Vorteile für die Patienten generieren kann. 

Wo wir noch relativ wenig Forschung haben, ist das Verständnis der Patienten eigenen _Immunkompetenz_. Wir haben darüber gesprochen, sehen Unterschiede bei gesünderen vs. kränkeren Patienten. David Almos Beobachtung war interessant: Wenn man sich die mononukleären Zellen anschaut, um eine globale Genexpression zu interpretieren, auf der Suche nach Genen, die mit dem Überleben verbunden sind, _sind das überwiegend Immunsystem Prädikatoren!_  Wir fangen an, dass als Immunkompetenz zu realisieren, welche noch genauer definiert werden muss, die ein wichtiger Faktor beim Krankheitsverlauf des Patienten darstellt, und dies wird letztendlich ein Faktor werden, den wir in unseren klinischen Studien kontrollieren müssen.

--------------------------------------------
*[1]:* de Bono, Scher: New Agents Show Activity in Prostate Cancer,  2012 European Society for Medical Oncology (ESMO) Congress

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andreas,

auch von mir ein Dankeschön für Deine unermüdlichen Übersetzungen.




> In diesem Sinne: *Only the brave can walk alone*


*"Wenn wir die Ziele wollen, wollen wir auch die Mittel"
*(Immanuel Kant)

----------


## LowRoad

*Dr. Myers, ungewöhnliche Erscheinungsformen von Prostatakrebs[1]
*
Dies ist eine erneute Präsentation, die aufzeigen will, dass Prostatakrebs eine sehr unterschiedliche Erkrankung ist, und das man sich dabei auch irren kann. 

Eine Vorsicht gebietende Geschichte. 
Ich hatte einen jungen Mann in der Praxis, 60 Jahre alt, im Alter von 53 mit Gleason 8 diagnostiziert, PSA etwa 5. Er wurde operiert, dann ein Rezidiv und Bestrahlung. Routineuntersuchungen bestehend aus Knochenszintigramm (Bone-Scan BS) und Computertomographie (Cat-Scan CT) waren immer negativ. Leider stieg das PSA immer weiter und lag dann über 500[ng/ml], aber niemand fand irgendwo Krebs [Metastasen]. Was also für eine Therapie durchführen? Ich sah einen Befundbericht des behandelnden Arztes vom Frühjahr, der schrieb: da zwar PSA hoch wäre, aber PAP (Prostatic Acid Phosphatase, in DE: SPP) nur etwa 3 [= Normalbereich]. Er kam zum Entschluss, dass das hohe PSA ein Artefakt [~ unechtes Ergebnis] sein muss, und es deshalb keine rationale Grundlage für eine Therapie darstellt. Von Frühjahr, bis er zu uns kam [~ Herbst] stieg das PSA auf etwa 5000[ng/ml]! Die Meinung seiner Ärzte blieb bestehen: da kein Nachweis der Erkrankung vorhanden ist, muss der PSA Wert ein Artefakt sein. Als ich ihn sah, wirke er recht gut, schlank, gesund, sportlich und ohne Symptome! Aber ein MRI Scan [in DE: Magnetresonanztomographie MRT] welches bei Dr.Bravo - Sand-Lake-Imaging durchgeführt wurde, zeigte, dass sein Bauchraum voller Krebs war! Zwei oder drei Läsionen an den Hoden, das wurde alles übersehen! Sicher ist das ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Fall von Prostatakrebs. Ich mach ja schon ewig in Prostatakrebs, kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern seit wann, passiert wenn man älter wird, aber sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Der erste Fehler hier war, PAP als Marker für fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs zu verwenden, PAP kann sowohl hoch, als auch niedrig oder im Normalbereich liegen. Das alleine reicht nicht.
Zweitens die Vermutung, dass PSA in diesem Fall ein Artefakt wäre. PSA bei 5000[ng/ml] soll ein Artefakt sein? Das wäre wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich! Dann hat man sich zu sehr auf das CT Ergebnis zur Beurteilung von Weichteilmetastasen verlassen. CT ist dabei wenig effektiv. MRI-Scans sind für Weichteildarstellung viel besser geeignet.

Man erkennt hier schon ein paar Fehler. Sein PSA war stark steigend. Ich habe bei mir noch keinen lebenden Patienten mit einem PSA über 10.000 gesehen, und seine PSA Verdopplungszeit war derart, dass er das in 6 Wochen erreicht hätte. Daher könnte man prognostizieren, dass er vielleicht noch 6 bis 8 Wochen zu leben hat. Im Kontrast dazu war sein lokaler Onkologe der Meinung das alles wäre nur ein Artefakt, nicht behandlungsbedürftig. Der Punkt den ich hiermit zeigen wollte ist, man sollte Krebs niemals unterschätzen, der erscheint oft in ungewöhnlicher Art, der einen in die Irre leiten kann. Wir begannen mit einer sehr aggressiven Therapie, und den schnellsten Erfolg habe ich immer mit Ketoconazole und Leukine. Spricht der Patient darauf an, zeigt sich meist ein massiver PSA Abfall in 4 bis 6 Wochen. Eine Therapie, die ich gerne nach Lupron® [Eligard] und Casodex® [Bicalutamid] einsetze.

Ein anderer Vorsicht gebietender Fall:
Der Patient hatte eine oligometastatische Erkrankung, weniger als 5 Knochenmetastasen. Er wurde bei Dr. Datolli bestrahlt und der Patient hatte ein recht gute Remissionszeit. Plötzlich bildete sich am Schlüsselbein, neben dem Brustbein eine schmerzende Stelle. PSA blieb niedrig. Eine Röntgen-Untersuchung zeigte ein Loch im Knochen [lytische Metastase]. Prostatakrebs bildet normalerweise blastische Metastasen, wo der Knochen dichter erscheint. Hier war ein Loch erkennbar, ähnlich wie bei Brustkrebs oder dem Multiplem-Myelom. Eine Knochenbiopsie zeigte klar Prostatakrebs, kein PSA, kein Testosteronrezeptor, überhaupt kein Androgenrezeptor. Zweitlinien Hormonentzugstherapie mit XTandi® oder Zytiga® erschien unplausibel, da keine entsprechenden Rezeptoren vorhanden waren. Es war ein Gen vorhanden, welches Ansprechen auf Taxotere Chemotherapie vermuten liess. Aber da war noch eine andere Entwicklung erkennbar, ähnlich der Chemoresistenzbildung bei Lungenkrebs, wo man ein Mittel names AFINITOR® [Everolimus] einsezt. Die Kombination von Taxotere und AFINITOR® schien für diesen Patienten den größten Nutzen zu bieten.

Was ich damit sagen will, Gott liebt die Details. Es ist ein großer Fehler Prostatakrebs als eine einzige Erkrankung anzusehen und alle in die gleiche Kiste einzuordnen, da es diese Kiste überhaupt nicht gibt! Der Schlüssel zur erfolgreichen Behandlung von Prostatakrebs ist das Erkennen der unterschiedlichen Krankheitsausprägungen. Einteilen von Patienten in Gruppen gleichen Verlaufs. Niedrige PSA Rezidive nach Operation ist ein spezielle Klasse, bis hin zu den Extremen, die ich ihnen hier gezeigt habe. Gilt natürlich auch für Patienten. Wenn sie der Meinung sind ihre Erkrankung wäre anders als der Normalfall, sollten sie auch ein individuelle Therapie einfordern. Der Leitlinienansatz, Standard-Of-Care, wird vom Normalfall dominiert, diese Bestimmen mit seinem Verhalten die entsprechenden Therapiekonzepte. Es gibt keine statistische oder logische Begründung dafür, dass Patienten, die nicht in das "Normalkollektiv" passen durch diese Therapieformen ausreichend versorgt werden. 

Egal, die Welt dreht sich weiter. Hoffe es war interessant für euch...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Dr.Myers, Unsual Forms of Prostate Cancer

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi&Forum und Intessierte,


Auch meinen Dank für die Übersetzung.




> Der Patient hatte eine oligometastatische Erkrankung, weniger als 5 Knochenmetastasen. Er wurde bei Dr. Datolli bestrahlt und der Patient hatte ein recht gute Remissionszeit. Plötzlich bildete sich am Schlüsselbein, neben dem Brustbein eine schmerzende Stelle. PSA blieb niedrig. Eine Röntgen-Untersuchung zeigte ein Loch im Knochen [lytische Metastase]. Prostatakrebs bildet normalerweise blastische Metastasen, wo der Knochen dichter erscheint. Hier war ein Loch erkennbar, ähnlich wie bei Brustkrebs oder dem Multiplem-Myelom. Eine Knochenbiopsie zeigte klar Prostatakrebs, kein PSA, kein Testosteronrezeptor, überhaupt kein Androgenrezeptor.


Eine überaus erfreuliche Entwicklung, welche festzustellen ist in Bezug der Offenlegung dieser Problematik.
Im Vergleich muß dann die Frage erlaubt sein. Wer macht das hier in Deutschland? Welche Tumorzellpopulation liegt hier vor, hat der Tumor Testo/Androgenrezeptoren die das Funktionieren einer ADT sicherstellen?
Gleiches muß doch auch bei dem undifferenzierten Einsatz einer Chemo erwartet werden dürfen.
Diese Fragen und die Bestimmung durch die vorhandenen Biomarker finden bedauerlicherweise wenig oder keine Abnahme/Zuspruch in Deutschland.

Und eine sich weiter ausdehnende Wissenslücke unserer Schulmediziner, diese Erkenntnisse - aufgrund fehlender Evidenz - abzulehnen.
Wissenschaftlichliche Publikationen gibt es zuhauf, welche diese Erkenntnisse belegen, ebenso die Existenz der gemischt osteoblastisch/osteolytischen Metastasierung.

Auch die neurogene Ausbreitung von TZ wird bisher kaum erwähnt.

Ganz zu schweigen, inwieweit, sich der Knochen/Knochenmark/Knochenbälkchen durch Metastasierung verändern. 
Die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, dass der Tumor, die Mitochondrien lahmlegt mit der Folge dass die Killerzellen Krebszellen nicht mehr als Feind ansehen und angehen, geben eindrucksvoll darüber Auskunft, dass der Weisheit letzter Schluß mit den derzeitigenen Therapiekonzepten noch nicht gefunden ist und nur eine Bewegungsdate im Zeitablauf ist.

Harte Worte, aber einer Lebensverlängerung mit den derzeitigen, neuen Mittel und den Nebenwirkungen im Gepäck müssen und sollen von den Betroffenen als sehr kritisch hinterfragt werden.

Der große Wurf ist es bisher nicht, Meilensteinchen auf dem langen Weg zur Bewältigung dieser Geißel vielleicht.
Aus meiner Sicht müssen andere Therapieansätze gefunden werden, evtl. auch die bisherigen wenig, erfolgreichen Therapieansätze überdacht werden.

Ich weiß, keinen hoffnungsvollen Silberschweif am Horizont mit dem sich so trefflich viele Betroffene ruhig stellen ließen.
Vielleicht müssen mündige Betroffene mehr wagen und experimentelle Versuche unternehmen auch mit zu überblickenden Risiken leben und sich darauf einlassen.
Letztlich trägt er alleine die Verantwortung für sich und für Therapien seiner Ärzte mit allen Folgen.

Nach meinem derzeitigen Wissens- und Erfahrungsstand gehören folgende Ansätze höher gewichtet:

- die Immunmodulation
- die Entgiftung
- die Immunaktivierung
- die Hyperthermie
- Therapie + Hyperthermie
- Radionukleidtherapie als palliative Behandlung mit Trojaner, Seltene Erden und neuere Adhäsionsverfahren, die ausschließlich TZ zerstören.
- Optimierung der Ressourcen, EEGC, Curkumin, Ingwer, Gamma/Delta Tocotrienol, Quercetin, Salvestrol, 
die gängigen und bekannten NEM setze ich voraus. Sie können alleine in diesem Stadium keinen Krebs wirksam bekämpfen, aber in der Optimierung und im Verbund allemal.

Aus Anlass meiner nun 5 jährigen Zeit mit nachweislichen Knochenmetastasen und 9 Jahre mit PCa möchte ich meinen Weg in my prostate.eu einstellen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich für evtl. Betroffene einen Nutzen oder sich Denkanstöße ableiten lassen.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Dr. Barken: Treatment options post Taxotere®*[1]

*[0:20] Allen:
*Ich habe schon ein paar Knochenmetastasen durch diverse Bildgebungen verifiziert, somit musste ich mit Taxotere anfangen. Bin jetzt fast durch damit. Das hat mein PSA auch um etwa 10 Punkte runter gebracht, auf aktuell so 21 bis 22. Morgen habe ich noch eine Infusion und dann noch eine, dann bin ich erst mal durch damit. Frage mich natürlich, wie geht's jetzt weiter?

*[0:52] Dr. Barken
*Die Frage ist nicht nur "was als nächstes tun", sondern was könnte man parallel machen. Zuerst mal hoffe ich, dass sie ihre Knochendichte sehr intensiv angehen, also entweder Denosumab [Prolia®] oder Aredia® oder ein anderes Bisphosphonat. Ich meine, dass Denosumab eine sehr gute Ergänzung wäre.

*[1:22] Allen:
*Unglücklicherweise kann ich keines dieser Medikamente mehr nehmen. In der VA [Veterans Administration] Klink habe ich Zometa® bekommen, dann wurden ein paar Zähne gezogen wodurch sich eine Osteonekrose gebildet hat. Da mache ich seit Januar dran rum. Eine Seite heilt ganz gut ab, die andere Seite geht so. Der Kiefernchirurg meinte, dass ich wahrscheinlich keines dieser Mittel jemals mehr bekommen könnte.

*[1:58] Dr.Barken:
*Verstehe, dann zumindest Vitamin-D und Calcium Werte beobachten.
...
Der Punkt hier ist, wenn jemand Knochenmetastasen hat, dann sind die Onkologen sehr zurückhaltend mit Therapien. Sie warten, bis sich Knochenschmerzen entwickeln, oder sie sehen Metastasen in Bereichen die bei einem Bruch gefährliche Folgen hätten, z.B. in den Hüftknochen oder der Wirbelsäule, nur dann  verwenden sie eine aggressivere Vorgehensweise. Meine Sichtweise ist die, dass Strahlentherapie sehr effektiv bei Knochenmetastasen wirkt, speziell wenn man fokale Ziele hat. Problematischer wird es, wenn man mehrere Läsionen sieht, dann sind Formen systemischer Strahlentherapie sinnvoll. Entweder Samarium [Quadramet®], das ist der traditionelle Ansatz, wünschenswert wäre aber der Einsatz von Radium-223 [Alpharadin® - z.Z. noch nicht zugelassen, Härtefallprogramm nachfragen] Das kann sehr effektiv zur Kontrolle der Knochenläsionen eingesetzt werden. Ich bevorzuge die frühe Verabreichung, um Probleme zu verhindern. Interessant ist auch eine Studie von Oliver Sartor, bei der Taxotere Chemotherapie zusammen mit Samarium kombiniert wurde. Es konnte ein synergistischer Effekt gezeigt werden. Auch das sollte man ggf. berücksichtigen.

Ein anderes Medikament welches berücksichtigt werden könnte, dringen sie im VA darauf, wäre XL184 [Cabozantinib/Cometriq®]. Eine sehr potente Behandlung, wirkt auf molekularem Wege des Prostatakrebses in den Knochen. Damit konnte man zum ersten Mal eine Rückbildung von Knochenläsionen zeigen. Es gäbe dann natürlich noch viel mehr, sie wissen ja, dass es eine ganze Reihe von Zweitlinien Chemotherapien nach Taxotere gibt. Wenn man einmal Taxotere bekommen hat, qualifiziert man sich auch für Zweitlinien Testosteronentzugstherapien, was wir lieber vor Chemotherapie machen [zwischenzeitlich auch entspr. zugelassen], Zytiga®, MDV3100 [Enzalutamide/XTandi®], und da sind noch ein paar Sachen in der Küche, TAK700, ARN509, TOK001... In naher Zukunft werden recht viele Medikamente verfügbar sein.
...
Allen, ich bin sehr glücklich, dass sie sich aktiv um die Krankheit kümmern und eine Chemotherapie gemacht haben. Ich denke jetzt wäre eine spezielle Bildgebung angeraten um zu sehen, was wo passiert und nicht nur den PSA Wert zu beobachten oder ein Knochenszintigramm [Bone-Scan] zu machen. Man könnte z.B. ein Naf-Pet-Scan zum Auffinden von Knochenläsionen, oder andere Pet-Scans machen. Eine ganze Reihe von Maßnahmen könnte durchgeführt werden. Noch ein allgemeiner Rat, ich weiß nicht ob das für sie zutreffend ist, immer wenn wir Patienten sehen die ausschließlich Knochenmetastasen haben, nicht an anderen Stellen des Körpers, Dr.Kwon von der Mayo Klinik hat dazu einen Fall präsentiert, ein Patienten, Kastrationsresistent mit positiver Knochenszintigramm, Taxotere Versagen, diverse andere Therapien versagten auch. Nähere Untersuchung ergab dann, was ich immer schon gesagt habe, dass die aktive Läsion sich nur innerhalb der Prostata befand, bestätigt durch ein [C11]Pet-Scan. Er empfahl diesem Patienten, aber fürchten sie sich nicht, ich empfehle es ihnen nicht, eine radikale Prostatektomie. Die ihn behandelnden Onkologen sagten ihm, er hätte jetzt nicht mehr viel Optionen, und nun wurde er radikal operiert. Also missverstehen sie das nicht als generelle Empfehlung an Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen eine operative Entfernung der Prostata durchzuführen. Bei diesem Patienten wirke es aber dramatisch gut. Er lag im Krankenhaus und ihm wurden nur noch ein paar Wochen zugestanden. Dr. Kwon berichtete von diesem Pateinten auf dem PCRI Meeting ein Jahr später.

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre eine immunologisch wirkende Therapie, vielleicht sprechen wir mal miteinander, damit ich das für ihren Fall zurechtschneidern könnte. Da wäre z.B. Ipilimumab[Yervoy®], hat ein paar toxische Nebenwirkungen aber es gibt auch noch andere Sachen. Ich denke, dass das zusammen mit anderen Immuntherapien ganz gut wirken könnte. Noch ein Beispiel, Dr.Oliver Sartor hat Immuntherapie mit einer Strahlentherapie kombiniert. Seine Idee dahinter war, was auch ich schon immer vermutet hatte, wenn man die Knochenläsionen bestrahlt, zerstört man damit Krebszellen, womit Antigene in die Zirkulation gelangen um Immuntherapien zu stimulieren.

Allen, eins sollte klar sein. Sie können nicht zu einem Arzt gehen, der nur das macht, was in den Leitlinien empfohlen wird. In Ihrer Situation geht ihnen langsam die Munition aus, somit müssen sie jemanden finden, der nicht den Standard macht, sondern ihnen effektiv helfen könnte. Das Problem mit Immuntherapien ist eine geeignete Studie zu finden, bei der man mitmachen könnte.Wir haben z.B. noch gar nicht über Prostvac® gesprochen...

*[9:16] Dr.Barken:
Zum Schluss meine aller - aller - aller - allerliebste Therapie, die bei Patienten, die schon alles und jedes ohne großen Erfolgt ausprobiert hatten, immer wirkt, speziell bei Knochenschmerzen, was ich ihnen natürlich nicht wünsche, das wäre eine Estrogen-Infusion, Hochdosis. ... DES [Diethylstilbestrol] Infusion ist extrem wirksam um Knochenschmerzen zu stoppen und  einen PSA Abfall zu bewirken. Es wirkt so etwa 2 bis 6 Monate. Das mal als Beispiel....
*
------------------------------------
*[1]* Dr. Barken: Treatment options post Taxotere

----------


## LowRoad

*Dr.Myers: Verwirrend die neuen Medikamente eure Ärzte?
*
Also das wird jetzt wahrscheinlich eine interessante Sache. Ihr wisst ja, letztes Jahr gab es mehr als 6000 Veröffentlichungen Prostatakrebs betreffend, und wir haben aufregende neue Medikamente zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, wie z.B. Xtandi® (Enzalutamide), Zytiga® (Abiraterone), Firmagon® (Degarelix), Jevtana® (Cabazitaxel) - über all das haben wir gesprochen. Ich vermute mal, dass das alles zu verarbeiten schon eine Menge Zeit benötigt. Was ich leider feststellen muss, ist eine wachsende Kluft im Verständnis der Krankheit zwischen den PCA Spezialisten und den allgemein arbeitenden Onkologen bzw. Urologen. Für viele Jahre war die Therapie von Prostatakrebs eine relativ sichere Angelegenheit mit Lupron® oder vergleichbaren Medikamenten und Casodex® (Bicalutamide). Seither hat es aber viele Änderungen gegeben. Es scheint, dass manche Onkologen bzw. Urologen diesen Wandel nicht mitbekommen haben.

Ein Beispiel um das zu verdeutlichen: 
Es betrifft einen meiner Patienten den ich schon viele viel Jahre mit einer intermittierenden Hormonblocke (IADT) betreue. In den IADT Pausen betrug seine PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) etwa 6 bis 8 Monate, seit Jahren gleichbleibend. Unglücklicherweise verkürzte sich seine PSADT kürzlich auf etwa 3 Wochen! In der Praxis ist die kürzeste PSADT die man gewöhnlich sieht etwa 2 Wochen. Damit wurde klar, der Krebs hat sich in eine aggressivere Form gewandelt. Verdopplungszeiten von 2 bis 3 Wochen sind ungewöhnlich, und so werden die meisten Urologen oder allgemein arbeitende Onkologen solche Fälle gar nicht kennen, oder sie haben vielleicht 2 Fälle in ihrer aktiven Praxiszeit. Hier aber ist es doch keine Frage, dass wir es jetzt mit einem gefährlichen Raubtier zu tun haben, was aggressiver Therapien bedarf. Die medizinische Literatur zeigt eindeutig, dass Lupron® (Leuprolide ) und Casodex® (Bicalutamide) dabei nur geringen Einfluss haben, und eine Kastrationsresistenz sich schnell entwickeln kann. Ein Stadium bei dem einige meiner Kollegen umgehend Chemotherapie versuchen würden, als klinische Studie, oder als individueller Versuch. Wir haben das bisher noch nicht gemacht, aber es klingt schon logisch, da sich eine Resistenz Lupron® gegenüber sehr schnell entwickeln würde, so dass es sich kaum lohnt es erst zu versuchen. 

Wir haben jetzt Firmagon®, was in klinischen Studien bei aggressiven Erkrankungen klare Vorteile gezeigt hat, dann auch noch Zytiga® und Xtandi®. Dieser Patient sollte mit Firmagon® beginnen, um die Krankheit so schnell wie möglich unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Ich bin kein großer Fan von Casodex® in diesem Stadium, bevorzuge lieber Zytiga® oder Xtandi®. Also riefen wir den Onkologen in seiner Kleinstadt an, aber keiner der ortsansässigen Ärzte benutze bisher Firmagon®. Sie wollten mit Lupron® beginnen und warten bis es unwirksam würde. Keiner von Ihnen kannte die Vergleichsstudie Lupron® vs. Firmagon®, oder deren Ergebnisse. Die Kluft im Verständnis ist wirklich enorm.

So musste sich der Patient unglücklicherweise jeden Monat hierher anreisen, um die Firmagon® Injektion zu erhalten, was kostenlos durchgeführt wurde um ihm zu helfen. Wir empfahlen ihm dann noch eine Kombinationstherapie mit Xtandi®, bisher nur NACH Chemotherapie zugelassen. So mussten wir mit seiner Versicherung verhandeln, haben seine Daten eingereicht und bekamen grosszügigerweise die Erlaubnis es hier frühzeitig einzusetzen. Zytiga® wäre für dieses Stadium zugelassen, aber es beeinflusst erheblich die Wirkung anderer Medikamente, die dieser Patient wegen Herz/Kreislaufproblemen einnehmen musste. Einer seiner Onkologen frage mich: _"...Was, sie benutzen zwei Medikamente gleichzeitig??? Also ich benutze immer nur ein Medikament nach dem nächsten!"_ Klingt komisch, aber viele kleben an diesem "Eins nach dem Anderen" Ansatz. Ein anderer Kommentar war: _"Ist doch besser wir verwenden erst Lupron® und dann Zytiga®, somit haben wir noch eine Option."_ 

*Bei aggressiven Erkrankungen wie dieser hier, ist der erste Schuss der wirksamste, rumspielen kann man sich nicht leisten!*

Ihr Verständnis war klar umrissen und basierte auf dem Verhalten der Mehrzahl der üblichen Prostatakrebs Erkrankten. Keiner war bereit seine Vorgehensweise für diesen aggressiven Fall zu überdenken, eine aggressivere Therapie vorzuschlagen. Ich habe versucht Vergleiche mit Lymphomas (Lymphdrüsenkrebs) anzustellen. Da gibt es Niedrigrisiko-Erkrankungen, die einfach zu behandeln sind, man die Medikamente nacheinander einsetzen kann, aber das kann sich in ein aggressives schnell wachsendes Stadium ändern. Leitliniengerecht wird die Therapie dann in eine angepasste aggressivere Vorgehensweise geändert. Hat aber nichts genutzt, die Leute sind nicht bereit ihr Schubladendenken aufzugeben. Es ist ein Problem in den ländlichen Bereichen.

Wenn sie einer meiner Patienten sind, dann kann das zum Problem werden, diese wachsende Kluft des Verständnisses. Sind sie kein Patient von mir und haben ein aggressiven Prostatakrebs gehen sie lieber in eine nahegelegene Fachabteilung einer Universität, zu einem Spezialisten für Prostatakrebs, der versteht, dass dieses Stadium nicht durch Standartvorgehensweisen effektiv behandelt werden kann.

Schönen Tag noch.

------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Dr.Myers, New Drugs Confusing Your Doctor?

----------


## LowRoad

Die Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn einer BRCA1/2 Mutationsanalyse bei Frauen hat hier im Forum einen durchaus kontroversen Verlauf genommen. Frauen die diese Mutation besitzen haben ein erhebliches Erkrankungsrisiko u.a. für Brust- und Eierstockkrebs. Eine prophylaktische Mastektomie, wie sie z.B. durch das Vorgehen von Angelina Jolie in die Öffentlichkeit drang, ist aber immer eine individuelle Entscheidung, die gut überlegt sein sollte!

Auch Männer können diese BRCA1/2 Mutation besitzen, vor allem, wenn eine familiäre Disposition besteht. Da selbst im Fall, dass _Mann_ diese Mutation besitzt, das Risiko an Brustkrebs zu erkranken gering ist, wird allgemein keine vorsorgliche Gen-Mutations-Bestimmung durchgeführt, selbst nicht bei Risikogruppen. Es hat sich aber gezeigt, dass speziell bei jungen Männern mit hochaggressivem (GS >=8) Prostatakrebs diese Mutation eine Rolle spielen könnte. Eine Mutationsanalyse erscheint mir angebracht wenn entsprechende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind und eine familiäre Disposition besteht, d.h. Mutter und/oder Schwester erkranken in jungen Jahren (<50) an Brustkrebs.

*Und dann?
*Länger schon diskutiert man, ob es in solchen Fällen nicht sinnvoll wäre einen PARP Inhibitor einzusetzen. Studien laufen dazu, natürlich nicht in Deutschland, das wäre zu einfach. Verschiedene PARP Inhibitoren sind bereits auf dem Markt, der Einsatz wäre aber auf jeden Fall Off-Label!

John aus dem HW Forum berichtet von ganz guten Ergebnissen für sich:

*John:
*Diagnosed 9/14/2011; Age 47; PSA 5,000+
Metastatic Stage 4, spread to entire skeleton w/femur fracture
 therapy: Lupron/Casodex/Aredia
  6/4/12: PSA 2.2
 6/27/12: PSA 1.42
 7/24/12: PSA 0.69 
 9/25/12: PSA 1.2 
10/11/12: PSA 1.4
10/10/12: PSA 3.79 (starting tripling Casodex dosage)
 1/14/13: PSA 2.88
 3/11/13: PSA 6.35 (time for Xtandi?)
  5/3/13: PSA 17 (started ABT-888)

*Hintergrund:* Ich verwendete eineinhalb Jahre nach meiner Diagnose Lupron® und Casodex®, erreichte dabei ein PSA NADIR von 0,69ng/ml, dann begann der PSA Wert wieder zu steigen. Statt mit Xtandi® oder Zytiga® anzufangen, ging ich in eine klinische Studie mit einem Medikament namens ABT-888, einem PARP-Inhibitor, der Prostatakrebs bei Männern abtöten soll, die positiv auf eine BRCA2-Gen-Mutation getestet wurden. Ich bin sehr glücklich, denn nach zwei Monaten in der Studie ist mein PSA Wert von 17ng/ml auf 2ng/ml gefallen.

Alle drei meiner Onkologen sind optimistisch, dass dies für mich 'lange Zeit' wirksam sein könnte. Ich habe heute bestätigt bekommen, dass PARP-Inhibitoren bei Männern, die keine BRCA2 Mutation besitzen, unwirksam ist. In der Tat, könnte es sogar gefährlich sein. Aber in meinem Fall ist es wirksam.

Ich habe auch von anderen klinischen Studien gehört, in denen man eine Kombination mit Taxotere® und PARP Inhibitoren, PARP Inhibitoren mit Zytgia® und schließlich die PARP Inhibitoren mit Xtandi® erprobt. Außerdem arbeitet man auch an neuen Formen der entsprechenden Immuntherapie (unbekannt, aber es ist nicht Provenge®). Die PARP Inhibitoren erscheinen mir soweit sehr effektiv, und ich hoffe, dass es in der Zukunft, wenn die Wirksamkeit der PARP Inhibitoren als Monotherapie bei mir versagt, ich eine Möglichkeit bekomme, es mit einem anderen Mitteln, wie z.B. Zytiga®, zu kombinieren.

Ich weiß, dass mein Optimismus nur auf einer einzigen Blutprobe basiert, aber im Moment fühle ich, das ich noch für Jahre effektive Therapieoptionen vor mir habe.

----------


## LowRoad

_'Wie wars denn so in Düsseldorf?'_ Das werde ich gelegentlich gefragt. Gemeint ist das *"1. Symposium on Castration Resistant Prostate Cancer"*, welches am 6/7.Dezember 2013 stattgefunden hat [1].

_'Durchwachsen',_ ist dann meine Antwort. Laut Prof. Schostak waren etwa 70 Personen anwesend. Davon waren 5 Patientenvertreter (Günter Feick, Silver Dollar, Udo-E., Christian Ligensa und ich). Dann noch etwa 20-30 Studenten, die im Gefolge der vortragenden Professoren mitangereist waren. Zieht man noch diese etwa 20 Vortragenden bzw. die Chairmen ab, dann bleiben wahrlich nicht viele übrig, die bereit waren das Geld und die Zeit zu investieren um sich über kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs zu informieren. Bedenkt man, wie viele Urologen es in Deutschland gibt - *für mich enttäuschen!*

Möglicherweise war aber auch der zu erwartende Erkenntnisgewinn einfach zu gering? Das könnte ich nachvollziehen, denn die wirklich optimistischen Vorträge, die irgendwelche neuen Wege skizzierten waren nur in homöopathischer Dosis erkennbar.

Solch einen Beitrag hat der Radioonkologe Prof.Dr.Frederik Wenz aus der Universitätsmedizin Mannheim gebracht. Sein Thema: _"Palliative Radiation Therapy in Metastatic Prostate Cancer"_

Ich möchte euch das in Auszügen hier als Transkriptionsübersetzung vorstellen, denn das das Symposium wurde komplett in englischer Sprache durchgeführt - vielleicht auch ein Grund für das 'Desinteresse'?


Prof.Wenz

...aber die letzten paar Jahre hat es einen Paradigmenwechsel gegeben, wie wir metastatischen Krebs behandeln. Die Pediatric College Association hat den Weg bereitet, indem sie bereits metastasierte Erkrankungen mit einer aggressiven Radiotherapie versuch haben zu heilen. Dazu gibt es einige Studienergebnisse in den Radioonkologischen Fachzeitschriften der letzten Jahre.

Steroetactic body radiation therapy: a novel treatment modalityStereotactic body radiation for oligometastasesextracranial Oligometastases: a subset of metastases curable with Stereaotactic Radiotherapy

Also da ist eine Menge Bewegung vorhanden. Wir bewegen uns auf ein neues Konzept der Behandlung von Patienten mit oligometastatischer Erkrankung zu. Ich will ihnen erstmal kurz das Konzept dahinter vorstellen, um dann zu einem Case Report zu kommen. Einem Patienten mit Gleason 9 und metastatischer Erkrankung, den ich seit über 10 Jahren in Behandlung habe. Das soll ihnen zeigen, wie wir uns so einen Ansatz vorstellen können.

Vor 10 Jahren hatten wir diese schwarz/weiß Vorstellung von Krebs. Es gab die lokalisierte Erkrankung, behandelbar durch Operation oder Strahlentherapie, und wir hatten metastatische Erkrankungen, die mit systemischen Therapien zu behandeln war. Dazwischen gab es nichts.



Inzwischen haben wir gelernt, dass es eher ein Spektrum von Erkrankungen gibt. Krebs in der Frühphase der Metastasierung kann eher als chronische Erkrankung behandelt werden. Ein multitherapeutischer Ansatz mit Kombination von lokalen Therapieformen und systemischem Vorgehen kann erfolgversprechend sein um eine Langzeitkontrolle dieser Stadien zu erreichen.



Hier die Ergebnisse einer Studie von Patienten mit 5 oder weniger bekannten Läsionen, die einer Stereotaktischen Strahlentherapie unterzogen wurden. Das ist eine Sammelstudie von ganz unterschiedlichen Erkrankungen incl. Prostatakrebs. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach das Ende dieser "Bananenkurve". Wird ein Plateau erreicht? Das Gesamtüberleben nach 4 Jahren (48 Monaten) war etwa 1/3 aller Patienten. Das zeigt, dass man in einem Subset dieser Patienten eine Langzeitremission erreichen kann.

Ganz wichtig ist auch, dass wir verinnerlichen, dass wir es mit einer heterogenen Ausprägung der Metastasen zu tun haben. Diese Heterogenität gibt es sowohl im Tumor selbst, aber stärker noch von Metastase zu Metastase. Dieses Wissen wird immer wichtiger, da wir zunehmend die biologischen Signalwege durch gezielte Therapien beeinflussen können. Diese biologische Signalwegblockade kann dann vielleicht 8 von 10 Metastasen kontrollieren, aber vielleicht zwei zeigen sich resistent. Jetzt könnte man die systemische Therapieform wechseln, die aber doch 80% der Metastasen unter Kontrolle hält, oder man ergänzt mit einer lokalen Therapieform für diese beiden Systemtherapieresistenten Metastasen. Dieser Paradigmenwechsel kann mehr und mehr beobachtet werden.
....
*
Case Study:
*Ich möchte ihnen beispielhaft einen Patienten von mir vorstellen. 66 Jahre alt bei Diagnose im Jahr 2003. Von Beruf managed er ein modernes Technologieunternehmen, ein Power Mann, der auch seine Krankheit selbst zu managen gedenkt. Er fordert ein sehr aggressives Vorgehen bei der Behandlung seiner Krankheit. Nach Diagnose unterzog er sich einer Operation, die ein pT3b N0 Mx Gleason 5+4 zeigte. Wegen nicht vollständig abfallendem PSA Wert bekam er 7 Monate nach der Operation eine adjuvante Bestrahlung der Prostataloge mit 66Gy, was damals der Standard war. Ergänzend erhielt er eine Testosteronunterdrückungstherapie (ADT) mit einem LHRH Analogon. Die ADT wurde über 5 Jahre durchgeführt, länger als von uns vorgeschlagen, aber wie ich ihnen schon berichtete, managte er seine Krankheit selbst.

Kurz nach dem Ende dieser ADT hatte er einen PSA Wiederanstieg auf 7.2ng/ml im Oktober 2009. Daraufhin unterzog er sich einer PET/CT Untersuchung, die Lymphknotenbefall im linken Beckenbereich zeigte, worauf er eine Strahlentherapie dieser Knoten einforderte. Das war in den frühen Jahren des Verständnisses von oligometastatischer Erkrankung, somit waren wir ziemlich zögerlich. Im Tumorboard wurde es besprochen, aber da der Patient es sehr entschieden einforderte, boten wir ihm eine entsprechende Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen an. 57Gy war der damals übliche Ansatz. 

Das PSA fiel im Verlauf auf 1.2ng/ml ab, stieg aber kurz danach (2 Monate) wieder auf 1.9ng/ml an. Ein weiterer befallender Lymphknoten etwas höher (paraaortal) zeigte sich. Erneut forderte er eine Bestrahlung dieser Stelle, was wiederum ein Abfall des PSA Wertes bewirkte. Das hielt etwa ein halbes Jahr an, dann stieg der PSA Wert aber wieder auf 2.6ng/ml im Dezember 2010 an. Im PET zeigte sich ein weiterer befallener Lymphknoten im Brust-Halsbereich. Wiederum erhielt er eine lokale Strahlentherapie mit 60Gy. Diesmal hielt der PSA Abfall etwas länger an, aber wiederum kam es zu einem Wiederanstieg Anfang 2011.

Jetzt überredeten wir ihn zu einer Chemotherapie entsprechend der Leitlinien, was eine wirklich harte Diskussion erforderte, die länger als eine Stunde dauerte. Im Anschluss nahm er Abiraterone, doch im Jahr 2012 kam es zu einem erneuten PSA Anstieg. Das PET zeigte diesmal mediastinal befallene Lymphknoten. Im Mai 2013 erhielt er somit erneut eine Bestrahlung dieser Knoten mit 66Gy. 

Ich hatte ihn kürzlich (Dez. 2013) in der Konsultation, wo er sich in ausgezeichneter Verfassung (KPS 100%, 77Kg, PSA 0.9ng/ml) zeigte. Als Ruheständler spielt er jeden Tag Golf, und lebt mittlerweile an einem Golfplatz.

Eine Einzelfallgeschichte, ein einzigartiger Fall, aber Patienten, die die Krankheit proaktiv managen, speziell bei Prostatakrebs, das wird uns wohl immer öfter begegnen.



--------------------------------------------------------
Es gibt sie also doch, die Patienten, die sich effektiv selbst um ihre Krankheit kümmern - Respekt. Ich wünsche dem unbekannten Patienten noch viele Tee-Times, und das er sich noch lange auf dem Fairway halten kann, sobald nicht ins Hohe-Rough gerät. 

Im weiteren Verlauf der Präsentation berichtete Prof. Wenz noch von der aktuellen Vorgehensweise in Mannheim bei unterschiedlichen Krebserkrankungen einschließlich der Atemtriggerung.

Prof. Wenz danke ich für diese Präsentation, die uns selbstbestimmten Patienten doch wieder Ein Stück voranbringen kann!

Als nächstes möchte ich euch den Vortrag von Prof. Mario Eisenberger (Johns Hopkins Medical Center) vorstellen. Sein Thema: _"Cytotoxic treatment options in metastatic castration resistant prostate cancer"
_Auch einer den wenigen Vorträgen, die einen positiven Ausblick vermitteln konnten. Bis dahin denkt daran:

_Only the brave can walk alone!
_--------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* 1. Symposium on Castration Resistant Prostate Cancer, 06. 07. Dezember 2013

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

ich danke Dir für die Übersetzung dieses interessanten Vortrages von Prof. Wenz, zu dem ich nach wie vor regelmäßig Kontakt habe. War er es doch, der sich im Jahre 2007 während der von ihm mitgeplanten IGRT ständig nach meinem Befinden erkundigte, und es sich auch nicht nehmen ließ, wegen der entstandenen Strahlenproktitis medikamentös für Abhilfe zu sorgen. Die aus Vortrag zu erkennenden Behandlungsmöglichkeiten erwecken Hoffnung, wenn es hierfür für mich noch einmal eine Veranlassung geben sollte.

*"Argumente kommen aus dem Kopf - nicht aus dem Kehlkopf"*
(Dieter Spöri)

 Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Neben den PARP Inhibitors gibt es offensichtlich noch eine weitere therapeutische Option, die aktuell wahrscheinlich leichter zu erreichen sein dürfte, da die PARP Inhibitors nicht nur Off-Label wären, sondern auch extrem teuer sind. Helen E. Bryant berichtet in einem kleinen Artikel[1] über die Anwendung von Carboplatin bei fortgeschritten metastasiertem Prostatakrebs, und welche interessante Grundlagen dabei untersucht wurden.




> Eine Platinbasierte Chemotherapie beim Prostatakrebs wird, außer in Fällen von neuroendokriner Differenzierung selten verwendet. Wir identifizierten drei Patienten mit nicht-neuroendokrinem mCRPC mit einem außergewöhnlich gutem Ansprechen auf die Platin-Chemo, was derart definiert ist, dass Patienten mit Prostatakrebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium, die eine vollständiges oder teilweises Ansprechen für mindestens 6 Monaten erreichen, wenn statistisch nur ≤20% zu erwarten wäre. Um molekulare Veränderungen zu identifizieren, die mit dieser außergewöhnlichen Reaktion verbunden sind, führten wir retrospektiv klinische gezielte Gen-Sequenzierung der Tumor-DNA durch.
> 
> Abstrakt
> die molekularen Grundlagen bezüglich Ansprechraten bei spezifischen Therapien wird die Präzision wird mit dem Ziel vorangetrieben, die individuelle Behandlung von Prostatakrebs zu verbessern. Wir identifizierten drei Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom (mCRPC), die ein außergewöhnlich gutes Ansprechen auf eine Platin-Chemotherapie erkennen ließen (nicht als Primärtherapie), trotz Fortschreiten der Krankheit nach vorherigen Standardtherapien. Durch gezielte Gen Sequenzierung der primären und metastatischen Tumore fanden wir, dass alle drei Patienten eine identische Inaktivierung von BRCA2 auf beiden Varianten der Erbfaktoren hatten. BRCA2 ist ein Tumorsuppressorgen, welches kritisch für die homologe DNA-Reparatur ist.


 
*Patient Nr. 1* wurde im Alter von 66 Jahren bei einem aPSA von 24.8ng/ml und einem Gleason 4+4 Adenokarzinom diagnostiziert. Entsprechend einer klinischen Studie bekam er eine Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) gefolgt von einer radikalen Prostatektomie und einer Salvage Bestrahlung. 4 Jahre später wurden bei ihm sowohl Lymphknotenmetastasen, als auch Metastasen in den Knochen und der Leber gefunden. Eine pathologische Untersuchung der Leberbiopsien erbrachte keinen Hinweis auf neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs. Trotzdem muss man hier aufhorchen, denn (zumeist lytische) Knochen- und Lebermetastasen sind zusammen mit erhöhtem CEA Werten oft ein Hinweis auf anaplatische Tumore, die etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen.

Patient 1 erhielt daraufhin eine Docetaxel Chemotherapie, die nur kurz wirkte. Gefolgt von Abiraterone und Enzalutamid, was praktisch ohne Wirkung war, ja die Progression der Metastasen schritt auch während der Therapie fort! Bei einem PSA Wert von etwa 550ng/ml erhielt er dann eine Docetaxel-Carboplatin Kombitherapie, was zu einer kompletten Remission führte. Nach einer 6 monatigen Pause erhielt er wieder diese Kombinationstherapie, die aber diesmal schlecht vertragen wurde, woraufhin sich der Patient entschied in ein Hospiz zu wechseln.



*Mein Fazit:*
Auch in scheinbar schwierigen Situationen kann man mit etwas Glück und Geschick noch Lebenszeit gewinnen, wenn man seinen Blickwinkel nicht einschränkt. Was man auch lernen kann ist, dass auch dieser Ansatz endlich ist, und man irgendwann mutige Entscheidungen treffen sollte


*Patient Nr.2* wurde im Alter von nur 53 Jahren mit einem aPSA von 6.8ng/ml und einem Adenokarzinom, Gleason 5+4 diagnostiziert. Auch er erhielt eine radikale Prostatektomie gefolgt von Salvage-RT + ADT. Nach 5 Jahren entwickelten sich trotzdem Knochenmetastasen. Eine leitliniengerecht eingeleitete ADT wirkte etwa 3 Jahre. Zweitlinien ADT Medikamente wie Abiraterone und Enzalutamide kamen zum Einsatz, wirken aber nur kurz. Eine Docetaxel Chemotherapie zeigte keine Wirkung, woraufhin er über 6 Monate eine Kombination von carboplatin und doxorubicin erhielt. Diese Therapie zeigte gutes Ansprechen:




*Patient Nr. 3* wurde m Alter von 70 Jahren bei einem aPSA von 4.9ng/ml mit einem Adenokarzinom Gleason 5+5 diagnostiziert. Er wies schon bei der Primärdiagnose eine weitreichende lymphogene Metastasierung auf, weshalb er eine leitliniegerechte ADT angeboten bekam. Diese versagte aber schon nach 6 Monaten. Darüber hinaus entwickelte er zu diesem Zeitpunkt, bei einem PSA von etwa 10ng/ml, auch Metastasen in der Leber. Die routinemäßig durchgeführte Biopsie der Lebermetastasen ergab keinen Hinweis auf eine neuroendokrine Entartung. Wie schon Patient Nr. 1 bekam auch er eine Docetaxel/Carboplatin Chemotherapie, die eine nahezu komplette Remission brachte. Auch hier war Abiraterone nicht wirksam. Der Patient konnte dann mit einer intermittierenden Carboplatin Chemo längere Zeit über Wasser gehalten werden. Wie leider üblich, versagte dann aber auch diese Therapieform irgendwann, und auch die Ergänzung mit Etoposid, einem Topoisomerase II-Hemmer, brachte nur kurzfristig Erfolg. Die daraufhin durchgeführte Chemotherapie mit Paclitaxel war, meiner Meinung nach, entbehrlich. Hier war wohl der Mut den Weg der Kinder der Nacht zu gehen, noch nicht vorhanden. Trotzdem ein interessanter Verlauf:



---------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* European Urology; Biallelic Inactivation of BRCA2 in Platinum-sensitive Metastatic Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer

----------


## LowRoad

Leicht gekürzte Übersetzung eines Interviews mit Oliver Sartor


*
Das Rezidiv*
Es gibt zwei grundlegende Algorithmen. Der erste beschreibt die Situation nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie. Bei einem Mann ohne Prostata sollte der PSA Wert nicht nachweisbar sein, da man davon ausgeht, dass es nur eine Quelle für das PSA gibt: die Prostata(krebs)zellen. Kann man nach einer Operation das PSA noch nachweisen, dann ist muss von verbliebenen Gewebe ausgegangen werden.
Wenn Sie einen gleichmäßigen PSA Anstieg, nach anfangs nicht nachweisbaren Werten, haben, dann bezeichnen wir das als biochemisches Rezidiv. Dabei behandele ich auch schon Männer mit einem PSA Wert von 0,05ng/ml mit Strahlentherapie, weil ich glaube, dass er ein Rezidiv hat wenn seine PSA Werte von nicht nachweisbar kontinuierlich angestiegen sind, beispielsweise: 0,01 - 0,02 - 0,03 - 0,04 - 0,05ng/ml.

Es gibt auch Männer mit nachweisbaren PSA Werten nach radikaler Prostatektomie, was nicht auf Krebs zurückzuführen ist. Beispielweise positive Absetzungsränder (R1) von gutartigem Gewebe. Darüber wird selten gesprochen, obwohl es bei etwa 10% der Patienten auftritt. Dann ergeben sich persistierende PSA Werte nach der Operation, die aber nicht oder kaum ansteigend sind. Sehr selten ergeben sich schwankende PSA Werte nach der Behandlung, aus unbekannten Gründen. Aber letztendlich beginne ich an ein Rezidiv zu denken, wenn der PSA Wert nach Operation wieder ansteigt, weil es eine Erklärung geben muss. Es ergeben sich nicht einfach nur ansteigende PSA Werte aus unbekanntem Grund, man muss versuchen jeden PSA Anstieg aufzuklären.

Bei Patienten mit einem Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung unterscheiden sich die Salvage Therapie doch erheblich von denen mit einem Rezidiv nach Operation, da es eine relativ einfache und unkomplizierte Bestrahlung gibt, welche eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Männern nach erfolgloser Operation heilen kann. Aber nach der Erstbehandlung mit Strahlen gibt es nichts Vergleichbares. Man könnte eine Salvage Prostatektomie versuchen, aber diese Operation in vorbestrahlten Bereichen führt zu extrem hohen Inkontinenz- und relativ schlechten Heilungsraten, verursacht durch die Bildung von vernarbtem Gewebe nach Bestrahlung, welches schlecht heilt.
[Es gibt sicher Optionen außerhalb von Salvage Prostatektomie für die Behandlung eines Strahlentherapie Rezidivs, wie Cryo, HiFu oder IRE, die aber hier nicht das Thema von Oliver Sartor ist. Ich werde versuchen später darauf einzugehen]

*Therapie des Rezidiv nach Operation*
Wenn die Männer ein PSA Rezidiv entwickeln, und man glaubt, dass es auf Krebs zurückzuführen ist, dann ist die Standardbehandlung eine Salvage Strahlentherapie. Dies ist eine blinde Bestrahlung des Gebietes, wo sich die Prostata mit Samenblasen befunden hat. Danach wartet man ab, was passiert.
Überraschenderweise funktioniert das ganz gut. Die neuesten Daten dazu stammen aus einer französischen Studie (GETUG-AFU 16). Man behandelte Männer nach Operation mit einem PSA Rezidiv zwischen 0,2 und 2,0ng/ml. Sobald der PSA Wert über 2ng/ml kommt, gehen die Chancen auf Heilung durch Salvage Bestrahlung deutlich zurück. In der GETUG-AFU-16 Studie mit über 700 Patienten wurden diese in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt. Die Hälfte der Patienten bekam eine Salvage-Bestrahlung im herkömmlichen Sinne, und die zweite Hälfte ergänzend dazu eine Hormontherapie. Vor dem Einleitend der Bestrahlung gab es keine besondere Bildgebung - nur diese blinde Bestrahlung, die wir normalerweise verwenden.

Fünf Jahre später hatten 62% der Männer aus der Gruppe der alleinigen Salvage Bestrahlung keinen Nachweis einer PSA Progression. Das bedeutet, dass in 62% der Fälle diese blinde Bestrahlung funktioniert hat. Das ist doch ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nicht vielleicht später doch noch zu Rückfällen kommt. Allerdings passieren die meisten Rezidive nach Salvage Therapien innerhalb von 5 Jahren. In der Gruppe der mit ergänzender Hormontherapie behandelten Männer hatten 80% keinen PSA Progress nach 5 Jahren.

Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Patienten, ein Ingenieur, ein kluger Kerl. Er konnte einfach nicht glauben, dass eine blinde Bestrahlung ihn heilen würde, weil er nicht verstand, woher wir wussten, wo sein Krebs war. (Die ehrliche Antwort ist, dass wir es auch nicht wissen, wo der Krebs ist, wir bestrahlen nur.) Somit lehnte er die Bestrahlung ab - zu einer Zeit, bei der sie vielleicht heilend gewesen wäre, er aber überzeugt war, dass es erfolglos sein würde. Die Wahrheit aber ist, dass bis zu 62% der Rezidiv Patienten nach Operation mit dieser Art der blinden Bestrahlung geheilt werden können.

Es bleiben aber noch Fragen offen. Hinweisen möchte ich auf eine große Studie (RTOG0534), welche 1000 Patienten einschließen soll. Diese werden in drei Behandlungsarme eingeteilt. Die erste Gruppe erhält die Salvage Bestrahlung wie sie momentan der Standard ist, die zweite Gruppe erhält zusätzlich einen Hormontherapie wie in der GETUG-AFU-16 Studie und in der dritten Gruppe wird das Bestrahlungsfeld zusätzlich erweitert, weil momentan niemand das optimale Zielvolumen kennt. Wir wissen lediglich, dass man das Gebiet rund um die Prostata mitbehandeln muss, was bisher auch gut funktioniert, aber nicht optimal sein muss.

*Bildgebung im Falle eines Rezidivs

*[to be continued]

----------


## LowRoad

*Bildgebung im Falle eines Rezidivs*
Die meisten Patienten sind ziemlich überrascht, wenn sie erfahren, wie hoch ihre PSA Wert im Falle eines Rezidivs sein müsste um bei der normalen Bildgebung wahrgenommen zu werden. Einige Studien sagen, dass der PSA Wert etwa 66ng/ml betragen müsste! Wenn man ein Knochen Szintigramm und/oder ein CT-Scans bei Männern mit sehr niedrigen PSA Werten macht, erhält man mehr falsch positive Befunde als tatsächliche Aufklärung von Metastasen. Im Allgemeinen ist das reine Zeitverschwendung bei Patienten mit einem PSA von 0,2ng/ml oder so. Wir brauchen also eine Bildgebung die sensibler ist, und die haben wir heutzutage.

Der erste wirklich sensitivere Scan beim Prostatakrebs mit Zulassung in den Vereinigten Staaten ist das Choline PET/CT an der Mayo Klinik. Das Cholin-PET/CT ist eindeutig empfindlicher sowohl als Knochen-Szintigraphie als auch CT-Scans. Es ist in der Lage dominante Gebiete mit Krebszellen zu finden, die möglicherweise behandelbar sind. Es gibt nicht viele Daten, aber die Ärzte Jeffrey Karnes und Eugene Kwon von der Mayo Klinik versuchen mit Hilfe des Choline PET/CT Scans Leute mit Rezidiven in der Beckenregion einer kurativen Therapie zuzuführen. Dies sind Patienten nach radikaler Prostatektomie oder nach Primärer Bestrahlung und mit PSA Werten >2ng/ml. Dr. Kwon sagte mir, sie hätten bisher etwa 400 Männer untersucht. Dabei fanden sich 52 Patienten mit nur auf den Beckenbereich gestreuter Erkrankung. Das bedeutet, dass etwa einer von acht Patienten eine derartige beckenbezogene Erkrankung hatte. Bei diesen 52 Männern wurde dann eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie durchgeführt. Bei wiederum etwa der Hälfte dieser 52 Patienten schien die Behandlung in eine länger anhaltende Wirkung zu generieren. Das bedeutet, dass etwa einer von 16 Patienten mit einem biochemischen Rezidiv nach Operation durch eine entsprechende erweiterte Lymphknotenentnahme nach Cholin PET Bildgebung geheilt werden könnte. Wobei man einschränken muss, dass die Nachbeobachtungszeit nicht sehr lange war. Sichere Langzeitaussagen sind noch nicht möglich.

*PSMA PET-Scan*
Es gibt direkte Vergleichsstudien, die zeigen, dass die PSMA-Bildgebung empfindlicher ist als eine Cholin-PET/CT-Bildgebung. Die Entwicklung geht hier stetig weiter. Es gibt eine Reihe von kleinen Molekülen die an den PSMA Rezeptor binden können. Eines davon mit der Bezeichnung "DCFPyL" wird an der Johns Hopkins University entwickelt. Es ist ein Tracer der zweiten Generation, welcher wirklich gute Bilder ermöglicht. Eine andere Gruppe aus Heidelberg in Deutschland verwendet einen Tracer mit der Bezeichnung "PSMA-617". Diese kleinen Bindungsmoleküle werden mit unterschiedlichen Isotopen markiert. Gallium-68 ist einer der Favoriten, das klassische F18 wird aber auch eingesetzt.

Diese neueren Methoden der Bildgebung sind erheblich empfindlicher. Wenn man damit eine Bildgebung durchführt, wird man natürlich mehr als üblich finden. Die meisten der untersuchten Patienten zeigen eine begrenzte Anzahl von Metastasen im Becken oder außerhalb des Beckens. Dies nennt man oligometastatische Erkrankung. Es gibt verschiedene Definitionen der oligometastatischen Erkrankung. Die einen sagen bis zu drei Läsionen, andere gehen auch hoch auf bis zu fünf. Jedenfalls ist die Anzahl stark begrenzt.

* Behandlungsoptionen der oligometastatischen Erkrankung*
Es gab Versuche die gefundenen Läsionen lokal mit Strahlentherapie zu behandeln. Gegebenenfalls ergänzt durch eine Hormon- oder Chemotherapie. Da es relativ wenig valide statistische Daten dazu gibt, kann auch ich schwer einschätzen, welchen Sinn das macht. Weiterhin ist es wichtig zu bedenken, dass all diese Ansätze Nebenwirkungen haben, emotional, finanziell aber auch zusätzliche Toxizität.

Wenn wir Strahlung auf Bereiche geben, welche im PET-Scan als metastasenverdächtig beschrieben werden, wissen wir, dass sehr viele dieser Männer ein Rezidiv erleiden werden, da es auch für die neuste Bildgebung nicht möglich ist jede einzelne Tumorzelle dazustellen. Deshalb könnte die Ergänzung durch eine Hormontherapie sinnvoll sein. Manchmal wird auch versucht durch Verwendung dieser empfindlichen Bildgebung Läsionen zu erkennen und auszuschalten, um andere mehr toxische Therapien, wie hormonelle Therapien und Chemotherapie, zu verzögern. Das scheint zu funktionieren. Es gibt nun Daten die zeigen, dass, wenn man selektiv Läsionen bestrahlt, scheint das die Zeit für den Beginn des Androgenentzugs zu verzögern.

Alles, was ich bisher über Prostatakrebs Rezidive gesagt habe, gilt natürlich nur für Männer, die eine androgenempfindliche Krankheit haben. Nun gibt es einen erweiterten konzeptionellen Ansatz, wo man Männer mit oligometastatischen Krankheit in zwei Gruppen einteilt: Androgen sensitiv vs. kastrationsresistent. Wir können dann die gleichen Ansätze auch auf das kastrationsresistente Stadium übertragen, wenn es sich dabei um eine oligometastatische kastrationsresistente Erkrankung handelt. Vielleicht wäre es möglich bei diesen Männern eine weitere Therapieeskalation zu verzögern, wenn man die resistenten Läsionen bestrahlt. Das ist natürlich rein hypothetisch und unterliegt momentan einer sehr lebendigen Diskussion.

*Zwei Beispiele

*[to be continued]

----------


## LowRoad

*Zwei Beispiele*
Hier ein Fall aus meiner Praxis, der die Probleme schön illustriert. Der Patient ging zur Mayo-Klinik und hatte nach einer Bestrahlen von Wirbensäulenmetastasen einen völlig unauffälliges Cholin-PET/CT-Scan. Nach Wiedervorstellung des Patienten bei uns im Johns Hopkins hofften wir vielleicht wiederum nur eine oligometastatische Situation vorzufinden, die behandelbar wäre. Stattdessen wurden aber durch ein PSMA PET-Scan so viele Läsionen diagnostiziert, die wir nicht alle zählen konnten. *Dies bringt uns zu einem wichtigen Punkt: Wie definiert man eine oligometastatische Metastasierung im Lichte neuer bildgebender Diagnostik und was sollte man mit dieser Informationen anfangen?*

Ein anderer Fall, ein Mann aus New Orleans, der zur Mayo Klinik ging, wo man herausfand, dass er eine oligometastatische Erkrankung mit Metastasen in seiner Brust hatte. Nun, das ist nicht immer einfach zu bestrahlen, weil die Lunge und andere wichtigen Organe mit bestrahlt werden. Er hat mich dann gefragt: »Wie lange wird es dauern, bis ich in Schwierigkeiten komme?« Ich sagte zu ihm: »Wir wissen es nicht genau. Es könnte ein paar Monate dauern, oder es könnte ein paar Jahre dauern. " Da sagte er:" Warum schauen wir nicht einfach zu und warten ab, was passiert? " Dieser Mann, nachdem er wusste, dass seine Krankheit metastasiert war und das ich nicht in der Lage war zu definieren, wann er Symptome haben könnte, wollte abwarten, um zu sehen, was passiert. Das ist durchaus akzeptabel.

Ich habe Patienten, die Chemotherapie, Hormontherapie und Strahlentherapie bekommen, um ihre oligometastatische Erkrankung zu behandeln. Andere Patienten sagen, "Doc, ich warte jetzt erstmal ab, und wir sehen uns in drei Monaten wieder. Was meinen sie dazu?" Ich kann dem nichts entgegnen, weil wir nicht unbedingt wissen, wie schnell der Krebs wachsen wird. Man könnte auch nur ein paar Läsionen haben, die jahrelang relativ stabil bleiben.

Die Symptome, die durch Metastasen verursacht werden, variieren ebenfalls stark je nach Lage. Man kann relativ große retroperitoneale Lymphknoten haben, die keine Symptome verursachen. Die Lage und die Wachstumsrate sind wichtig.

Auch will nicht jeder Patient von seinem Krebs geheilt werden; Einige Leute wollen einfach nur mit ihrem Krebs in einem symbiotischen Zustand leben und sich nicht durch den Krebs ihr Leben bestimmen lassen.

Andere Patienten dagegen handeln sehr aggressiv; Sie suchen immer nach Optionen. Es gibt eine weitere Gruppe von Patienten, die vollkommen glücklich ist, wenn sie Behandlungen vermeiden können, solange der Krebs bei ihnen keine Symptome verursacht. Es ist genauso wichtig, ihre Wünsche zu respektieren, wie es wichtig ist herauszufinden, wie Menschen geheilt werden können die geheilt werden wollen und bereit sind die hohen Kosten eines Versuchs, geheilt zu werden, zu tragen. Auch wissend, dass wir nicht über Daten verfügen, die eine Heilung sicher erreichbar erscheinen lassen.

*Die Kosten*
Normalerweise rede ich, wenn ich über Kosten rede, über Toxizität. Ich habe einen Patienten der eine Oligometastase, durch einen herkömmlichen Scan, nicht durch eines der neueren PET-Scans, erkannt hatte. Ich verschrieb ihm eine Hormontherapie und nach vier Monaten wurde die Läsion bestrahlt. Er hasste die Hormontherapie. Sie trieb ihn in den Wahnsinn. Er bekam Hitzewallungen und wurde deprimiert. Ich musste ihn zur psychologischen Beratung schicken. Trotzdem fühle er sich schrecklich. Drei oder vier Jahre später hat er ein nicht nachweisbaren PSA Wert und sein Testosteron hat sich vollständig erholt. Durch die Behandlung seiner Oligometastase mit der Kombination von Hormontherapie und Bestrahlung, ergab sich ein ziemlich langer therapiefreier Zeitraum ohne gravierende Nebenwirkungen.

Diese neueren bildgebenden Verfahren sind ideal für die Suche nach versteckten Läsionen, aber was tun wir, wenn wir sie finden? Wie das in eine bessere Patientenversorgung umsetzt werden könnte, ist ein sich entwickelndes Modell und höchst individualistisch. Es ist nicht nur von der Lage und der Wachstumsrate der Läsionen abhängig, sondern auch von dem, was der Patient sich vorstellt. Es ist nicht einfach, sondern komplex.

Ich erkläre den Leuten vor der Bildgebung immer, dass man nicht weiß, was man finden wird und man weiß nicht, wo man etwas finden wird. Man weiß auch nicht wie viele Metastasen gefunden werden. Nachdem was auch immer gefunden wurde, muss ein Behandlungsplan erstellt werden, zugeschnitten auf das was richtig für diesen Patienten ist unter Berücksichtigung seiner Wünsche und natürlich nur mit dessen Einverständnis. Für mich ist das die Kunst, ein guter Arzt zu sein. Wenn jemand mir sagt, dass es ihn nicht wirklich interessieren würde, was wir finden, warum sollte wir ihn dann scannen?

Ich glaube, dass wir mit mehr Informationen bessere klinische Entscheidungen treffen können. Ich möchte in der Lage sein, die besten Entscheidungen für meine Patienten zu treffen, und wenn ich weiß, wo der Krebs ist, kann sich ein potenzieller Mehrwert für die Entscheidungsfindung daraus bieten. Das bedeutet nicht, dass es bei jedem und jedes Mal einen Vorteil darstellt - und das bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass das, was ich denke richtig sein muss.

----------


## Georg_

Bei einer Prostataoperation wird geprüft, ob Lymphknoten befallen sind. Wenn ja, so wird eine Lymphadenektomie gemacht um die befallenen Lymphknoten zu entfernen. In diesem Fall geht fast alle Urologen davon aus, dass es sinnvoll ist Metastasen zu entfernen. 

Wenn diese jedoch bei der Operation nicht entdeckt wurden, sondern erst später mit einem PSMA PET/MRT, so empfiehlt die Leitlinie die Metastasen nicht zu entfernen und nur eine Hormontherapie durchzuführen. Diese Empfehlung berücksichtigt meines Erachtens nicht die heutigen Möglichkeiten die Metastasen mit SBRT/CyberKnife zu bestrahlen, dies meist ohne Nebenwirkungen. Ich selbst möchte den Metastasen jedenfalls nicht beim Wachsen zusehen sondern sie loswerden.




> Diese neueren bildgebenden Verfahren sind ideal für die Suche nach versteckten Läsionen, aber was tun wir, wenn wir sie finden?


Das Bestrahlen der Metastasen ist natürlich deutlich teurer als sie nicht zu behandeln. Dr. Sartor schildert richtig die verschiedenen Überlegungen dazu. Ein Patient, der die Behandlung ablehnt kann dies aber später bereuen, wenn der PSA Wert nicht mehr zu bremsen ist.

Die verschieden, möglichen Therapien in einer oligometastischen Situation habe ich ausführlich in meinem KISP TEXT: Lokale             Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs geschildert.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Heute will ich die Frage nach der Heterogenität der Erkrankung mal auf die Patienten ausdehnen, d.h. gibt es erwähnenswerte Unterschiede bei den Patienten. Das klingt rhetorisch, da die Menschen selbstverständlich nicht identisch sind. Gemeint ist aber mehr, ob ihr unterschiedliches Verhalten zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führt. Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich dem eher zustimmen würde und es auch hier im Thread durch beispielhafte Geschichten versucht habe zu begründen. Eine weitere solche Geschichte macht momentan die Runde. Gemeint ist *Dr. Paul Schellhammer*, den älteren hier vielleicht noch aus vielen Positionen der American Urologic Association bekannt, dessen Präsident er zwischen von 2007 bis 2008 war.

Aber auch Urologen sind nicht frei von Prostatakrebs. Seine Geschichte erschien kürzlich im Turkish Journal of Urology, und fand relativ viel Erwähnung in den Fachforen. Ich will versuchen seine Präsentation kurz zusammenfassend darlegen. Wer möchte darf sich den Originaltext, der frei verfügbar ist, ansehen[1].


*Dr. Paul F. Schellhammer


*
Er hatte seinen ersten PSA Test im Alter von 50. Der Wert von 2.4ng/ml erregten damals in den 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhundert keine Besorgnis, da man noch an eine festen Schwellwert von 4ng/ml glaubte, bei dem weitere Untersuchungen erforderlich wären. Heute ist bekannt, dass der Wert in diesem Alter besser unter 1ng/ml hätte sein sollen. 50% aller tödlich verlaufenden Prostatakrebs Erkrankungen haben im Alter von 45-49 einen PSA Wert von >1.6ng/ml und/oder im Alter von 51-55 Jahren einen PSA Wert von >2.4ng/ml [2].

Dr. Schellhammers nächster PSA Test war im Jahr 2000 und erbrachte einen Wert von 6.5ng/ml, die daraufhin durchgeführte Biopsie ein Gleason von 4+3. Als Urologe war es verständlich, dass sein Weg die offene Operation war (Roboter assistierte OPs gab es noch nicht). Postoperativ ergab sich ein pT2, N0 aber ein Gleason von 4+4, also doch ein erhebliches Risiko für Metastasierung. Ein Jahr lang blieb sein PSA Wert im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich, kletterte dann aber in den Folgemonaten über 0.2ng/ml auf 0.35ng/ml. Der klare Aufwärtstrend zeigte ihm, das Handlungsbedarf bestand. Er referiert dann den heutigen Stand der Erkenntnis in Bezug auf die Optionen nach biochemischem Rezidiv. Das bedeutet heutzutage allgemein Salvage-Strahlentherapie mit oder ohne Lymphbahnen, mit oder ohne begleitender Hormontherapie (ADT). Das sah man 2001 offensichtlich noch ganz anders. Etwa 13% der Urologen lehnten damals eine Salvage Bestrahlung grundsätzlich ab. Das sieht heute glücklicherweise anders aus. Basierend auf frühen Forschungsdaten entschied Dr. Schellhammer sich nach negativem CT- und Bone-Scan zu einer Salvage-RT der Prostataloge begleitet durch eine 6 monatige Hormontherapie sowie regelmäßige Zometa® Infusionen. Damals glaubte man zumindest Knochenmetastasierung mit dieser Bisphosphonat Therapie verhindern zu können. Das hat sich zwischenzeitlich als falsch herausgestellt, war aber 2001 noch mainstream. Die Salvage-Bestrahlung, trotz überholter 4-Felder Technik, empfand er als tolerabel, die begleitende ADT eher nicht. Somit war er froh aus dieser Behandlung nach einigen Monaten wieder aussteigen zu können.

Die Testosteronwerte erholten sich, wie auch sein Körper, was aber leider nur 3 Jahre anhielt. Steigende PSA Werte zeigten wiederum ein Versagen der bisherigen Maßnahmen an  eine emotional sehr belastende Situation, denn Heilung war nun kaum mehr möglich, was er bis dahin doch innerlich erhofft hatte.

Er begann eine 3-fache Hormontherapie, bei uns DHB oder ADT3 genannt, also ein LHRH-Agonist (Depotspritze), ein Antiandrogen und ein 5 ARI  der Leibowitz Ansatz. Der PSA Wert fiel in Folge auf 0.2ng/ml, stieg dann aber schon 9 Monate nach Beginn der ADT3 wieder an. Ihm war schon klar, dass dies eine ungünstige Situation war, denn der erreichbare NADIR innerhalb einer ADT ist prognostisch wichtig[18].

2008 nach dem Versuch eines Antiandrogen Absetzeffekts, gab es keine richtige Level-1 Evidenz, was zu tun wäre. Man gab ihm den Hinweis auf Östrogen-Pflaster, was er auch begann und bis heute fortsetzte[19]. Das Östrogen verlangsamte seine PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) und, fast noch wichtiger, steigerte sein Wohlbefinden. Er schreibt dazu:




> David Byar, der führende Statistiker der VACURG Studie, kam zu dem Schluss, dass DES [*Diethylstilbestrol*] zusätzlich zur Senkung des Testosterons eine direkte zytotoxische Wirkung auf die Prostatakrebszelle ausübt. Die Estradiol-Gabe über ein transdermales Pflaster umgeht den ersten Durchgang durch die Leber, der für die metabolischen Veränderungen verantwortlich ist, die die kardiovaskuläre Mortalität begünstigen und kann diese Bedenken dramatisch verringern. Östrogen wird in den Leitlinien der großen Onkologiegesellschaften kaum erwähnt. Es wird sträflich übersehen und sehr unterschätzt. Traditionelle ADT entzieht dem Mann das Testosteron und Östrogen wodurch Nebenwirkungen entstehen. Zusätzlich zu seinen zytotoxischen Effekten reduziert/eliminiert Östrogen Hitzewallungen, bewahrt die Knochengesundheit und ist wichtig um die sexuelle Funktion zu unterstützen


Anmerken möchte ich einen anderen anekdotischen Fall, Prof. Richard Wasssersug, der seinen Prostatakrebs seit 18 Jahren mit Östogen-Pflastern therapiert. Details zur Krankengeschichte sind mir aber nicht weiter bekannt. Am 10. Januar 2017 schreibt in einem Kommentar:




> Note: I should be seen as biased here. Although I carefully do not promote E2 for ADT in the ADT book, I have been on intermittent E2 myself for ADT for close to 18 years and my PSA is currently undetectable


2012 stieg der PSA Wert bei Dr. Schellhammer dann auf etwa 10ng/ml. Ein Bone-Scan zeigte eine einzelne Metastase im dritten Lendenwirbel. Mit metastasiertem, kastrationsresistentem PCA qualifizierte er sich nun für weitere Studien. Eine Knochenbiopsie zeigte eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen für eine Zweitlinien ADT mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamide. Trotzdem stieg sein PSA Wert nach 6 Monaten unter Abiraterone+Prednisone von 10ng/ml auf 20ng/ml. Es wurde Zeit für neue Optionen.

Es war die Zeit wo PROVENGE® eine Immuntherapie erprobt wurde. Seiner Meinung nach war es vielleicht hilfreich unter PROVENGE® dem Immunsystem zu helfen indem man ihm reichlich PCA Zellfragmente anbot, wie sie nach einer Stereotaktischen Bestrahlung (SBRT) entstehen. Ein NaF-PET zeigte eine weitere Metastase in der Lendenwirbelsäule, die zusammen mit der ersten mit 3*9Gy bestrahlt wurden, begleitete durch die PROVENGE® Immuntherapie. Der PSA Wert fiel in den nächsten 30 Monaten auf etwa 1ng/ml, ein schöner Erfolg.

Mit einem kleinen Ausblick auf noch mögliche Optionen schließt Dr. Schellhammer seinen Bericht.


Erstaunlich, was man mit Eigeninitiative erreichen kann. Bemerkenswert an diesem Weg ist, dass er in jeder Situation immer den aktuellen Forschungstrend aufgenommen hat und versucht hat ihn umzusetzen. Weiterhin bemerkenswert scheint mir zu sein, dass er auch immer danach schaut, ob man eine gewählte Therapie nicht irgendwie unterstützen könnte. Hier beispielweise oligometastatische Knochenmetastasen durch SBRT + Immuntherapie. PROVENGE® ist in Deutschland nicht mehr verfügbar, und *Prostvac®* wird wohl auch erst Ende 2017 erste Ergebnisse bringen. Bis dahin könnte man unabhängige Immuntherapieanbieter in seine Überlegungen einbeziehen, die heute oft den PD1 Blocker *Nivolumab* (Opdivo®) niedrig dosiert ergänzen. Eine Option?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*[1]:* Paul F. Schellhammer; A Urologists Personal View of Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Vickers, Ulmert; Strategy for detection of prostate cancer based on relation between prostate specific antigen at age 40-55 and long term risk of metastasis: case-control study.
*[18]:* Hussain; Absolute prostate-specific antigen value after androgen deprivation is a strong independent predictor of survival in new metastatic prostate cancer
*[19]:* Ockrim; Transdermal estradiol therapy for advanced prostate cancer--forward to the past?

----------


## LowRoad

Ich hatte weiter oben (ab Beitrag #18) von Trip Cassels, der zwischenzeitlich leider doch verstorben ist, berichtet, wie er bei Dr. Logithetis behandelt wurde. Dr. Logithetis ist ein Vorreiter einer DNA gestützten individuellen Therapie. In der Aufbereitung einer *2016er PCF Konferenz* ist mir ein *Bericht von ihm* in die Hände gefallen, in dem er sehr schön den Stand der Dinge im Jahr 2016 schildert. Ich habe versucht ihn für euch zu übersetzen:


*
Christopher Logothetis; Welcome to the world of precision medicine.*

Das klingt futuristisch, wie Science-Fiction oder eine coole Ausstellung, etwas, was große Dinge für die Zukunft verspricht, was aber noch nicht verfügbar ist.

Aber ich meine etwas anderes. Wir haben neue Erkenntnisse, die uns neue Ziele für einen intelligenteren, wissenschaftlicheren Ansatz bieten, der allen Männern mit Prostatakrebs helfen könnte - aber vor allem diejenigen, die es am meisten brauchen: Männer mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs. Noch vor einem Jahr mussten viele dieser Männer entmutigende Therapieexperimente durchführen, auf der Suche nach Medikamenten, die bei ihnen wirken. Wir mögen dieses Versuch und Irrtum Verfahren nicht besonders; Es verschwendet wertvolle Zeit und schwächt den Patienten.

Eines Tages wird es nicht mehr dieses Herumprobieren mit Medikamenten geben. Dank der Forschung, die von der Prostatakrebs-Stiftung mitfinanziert wird, haben wir neue Ziele - Gene, die wir jetzt kennen, die wir suchen, die zu neuen Tests geführt haben, die uns auf spezifische Medikamente verweisen. Einige dieser Medikamente sind nicht einmal für Prostatakrebs gedacht, sondern für Darm- oder Brustkrebs. Dennoch besitzen sie wahrscheinlich Wirkung bei dem untersuchten Krebs, wenn dieser auch die gleichen defekten Gene aufweist.

Gut bei diesen Medikamenten ist, dass sie nicht den ganzen Körper vergiften, Übelkeit hervorrufen, die weißen Blutkörperchen reduzieren oder das Knochenmark schädigen, weil sie auf die defekten Gene zielgerichtet wirken.

In der Vergangenheit wurde eine Chemotherapie, da sie so viel Nebenwirkungen hatte, von den Ärzten erst eingesetzt, wenn man keine andere Möglichkeit mehr sah  das erscheint heute eher seltsam. Dies bedeutete beispielsweise, dass, ein Mann mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs eine Chemo erst erhielt, wenn er bereits sehr weit fortgeschritten war. Heutzutage können uns spezielle Testverfahren einen Blick auf mehrere Jahre in die Zukunft geben. Somit wissen wir, bei welchen Männern es wahrscheinlich ist, dass ihr Krebs zurückkommt, und wir besser nicht erst darauf warten, denn wenn es um die Behandlung von Krebszellen geht, ist früher besser als später.

Wir sind noch nicht am Ziel, noch lange nicht, es liegt noch viel Arbeit vor uns. Heutzutage liegt die Sterberate etwa bei der Hälfte von dem, wie sie vor 20 Jahren war. Viele Männer, die metastasierten Prostatakrebs haben, werden nicht daran sterben; Mit diesen neuen Ansätzen können wir sie in lange Remissionen führen.

Unser Ziel ist natürlich Heilung, und das haben wir noch nicht geschafft. Aber wir können es erahnen; Das ist nicht nur eine vage Hoffnung, kein Wunschdenken. Dank der Präzisionsmedizin könnten wir das erreichen. Aus diesem Grund haben wir in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten 630 Millionen Dollar in die Forschung investiert, um zu verhindern, dass die Patienten an Prostatakrebs sterben.

*Zielgerichtete Medikamente*: Wenn Sie fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs haben und die konventionelle hormonelle Therapie nicht mehr funktioniert, könnte ihnen Enzalutamid oder Abirateron helfen  vielleicht - vielleicht aber auch nicht. Nun, anstatt Tausende von Dollars und viele weitere Monate mit Versuch und Irrtum zu verbringen, könnten Sie schon zu Beginn versuchen herauszufinden, ob Sie eines dieser Medikamente nehmen sollten. Eine einfache Blutanalyse verbreitet sich momentan. Sie zielt auf AR-V7, eine besondere Androgen-Rezeptor-Variante. Wenn Sie AR-V7 negativ sind, können Sie mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid in Remission gebracht werden. Wenn Sie AR-V7 positiv sind, dann wählen Sie besser eine andere Form der Behandlung.

Ich glaube, dass jeder Mann seinen Onkologen fragen sollte: "Was ist mein AR-V7-Status?" Sie müssen helfen, Ihre Behandlung zu steuern. Dies ist so neu, das kann Ihr Onkologe nicht unbedingt wissen.

*Präzisionsdiagnose*. Wir nennen dieses Clonotyping: Grundsätzlich entspricht Ihr Krebs einem Punkt auf der großen Datenkarte des Prostatakrebses, und wo genau er sich befindet, hängt von den spezifischen Genen ab, die in Ihrem Krebs mutiert sind.

Heutzutage wissen wir, dass Sie nicht nur Prostatakrebs haben: Sie haben eine ganz bestimmte Art von ihm - einer von über 27 verschiedenen Arten (Wissenschaftler nennen sie Klone) von Prostatakrebs. Dies ist nicht so wichtig zu verstehen, wenn Sie eine lokal begrenzte Erkrankung mit niedrigem oder mittlerem Risiko haben. Aber es ist sehr wichtig zu verstehen, wenn Sie eine Hochrisiko- oder fortgeschrittene Erkrankung haben. So wie wir alle unterschiedliche Fingerabdrücke haben, hat auch Krebs  im übertragenen Sinne - unterschiedliche Fingerabdrücke, genetisch bedingte Unterschiede. Die Gene, die in jedem Puzzles Stück des Prostatakrebses mutiert sind, sind höchstwahrscheinlich unterschiedlich zu den Genen des Mannes der neben Ihnen im Wartezimmer des Arztes sitzt. Ihr Krebs ist buchstäblich anders programmiert; er verwendet eine etwas andere Software, weil der DNA-Code anders ist.

Dies bedeutet, dass, wenn es um fortgeschrittenen oder Hochrisiko Prostatakrebs geht, wir wissen, dass die Behandlung, die bei dem einem Mann funktioniert bei Ihnen möglicherweise aber versagt, und wir wissen jetzt auch warum. Also sollten nicht beide gleich behandelt werden. Wir benötigen eine maßgeschneiderte Behandlung, und das beginnt mit einer maßgeschneiderten Diagnose.

Um Ihnen zu zeigen wie wir uns das vorstellen eine Analogie: Es ist wie der Unterschied zwischen dem Kauf eines Anzugs von der Stange oder einem handgemachten Stück eines erfahrenen Schneiders: Präzisionsmedizin ist immer individualisiert. Sie benötigen eine maßgeschneiderte Behandlung, und das beginnt mit einer maßgeschneiderten Diagnose.

Der alte Weg - und damit meine ich das, was wir noch vor einigen Monaten getan haben war, den Durchschnitt zu behandeln. Dies bedeutet, dass, wenn 100 Männer eine Behandlung erhielten, würden viele davon profitieren, und bei dem Rest würde der Krebs weiter voranschreiten. Wir taten unser Bestes, um den Patienten die Chancen zu geben, denn alles was wir tun konnten war es auszuprobieren, in der Hoffnung, dass sie in der Gruppe von Männern wären, die von einem bestimmten Medikament profitieren würden. Der neue Weg, Präzisionsmedizin, bedeutet jedoch, den richtigen Patienten mit der richtigen Krankheit zur richtigen Zeit mit der richtigen Kombination von Medikamenten zu behandeln. Es geht darum, die Gene zu verstehen. Dieser Ansatz funktioniert: Vor 25 Jahren starben alle HIV infizierten an Aids. Heutzutage müsste praktisch niemand mehr an AIDS sterben, weil wir Medikamente zur Behandlung haben. Sogar die kleinste genetische Variante in dieser Krankheit ist so klar definiert, das wir wissen, welche Medikamente am besten funktionieren.

Wir sollten nicht Prostatakrebs behandeln - wir sollten Sie behandeln, den Patienten. Präzisionsmedizin bedeutet auch, dass Ihr Prostatakrebs eventuell mehr gemeinsam mit Darmkrebs oder Brustkrebs hat, als mit anderen Prostatakrebsen, weil Sie die gleichen genetischen Mutationen teilen können.


*Präzisionsanalyse.* Es gibt eine neue Blutanalyse namens Cascade Genetic Test, die Ihr Leben verändern könnte [Der Kaskaden-Test ist die Identifizierung von nahen Verwandten eines Individuums mit einer Störung, um festzustellen, ob die Angehörigen auch betroffen sein könnten oder Träger der gleichen Erkrankung sind]. Da es relativ neu ist, wird Ihr Arzt darüber kaum etwas wissen. Aber, wenn Sie metastasierten Prostatakrebs haben, oder Ihr Vater es hatte, sollten Sie darüber Kenntnis haben, genau wie Ihre Söhne, Töchter und Enkelkinder. Der "Kaskaden" Tests beschreibt den Domino-Effekt von Generation zu Generation; Das ist der Teil, der Leben retten und den Teufelskreis der schlechten Gene bei tödlich verlaufendem Krebs stoppen kann.

Dann gibt es einen Test, entwickelt durch PCF-finanzierte Forschung, der sagt Ihnen, ob Sie eine Mutation in einem von 16 Genen namens "DNA damage repair" (DDR) haben. Diese Gene sind kleine Arbeiter, deren Aufgabe es ist, Fehlstellen in der DNA zu beheben. Wenn sie selbst unzureichend arbeiten, werden DNA-Fehler nicht mehr repariert, und im Laufe der Zeit kann dies zu Krebs führen. Einige dieser Gene sind ziemlich berühmt: BRCA1 und BRCA2 sind bekannte Ursachen für Brust-und Eierstockkrebs  aber es gibt noch mehr.

Ein anderes Gen namens WNT ist in 100% der Darmkrebse und in mehr als 25% der Chemotherapie-resistenten Eierstockkrebse mutiert. Wenn Sie ein defektes WNT-Gen haben, dann ist das, was am meisten Sinn macht, ein Medikament, das WNT als Ziel hat.

Noch ein anderes Gen heißt PTEN, und es ist in mehr als 40% aller tödlichen Brustkrebse, mehr als 60% der tödlichen Eierstock-und Gebärmutterkrebse und 40% der Hirntumore mutiert. PTEN ist wie die Notbremse an einem Auto; Wenn es nicht funktioniert, sind Sie in Schwierigkeiten. Stellen Sie sich vor, dass ein Auto auf einem Hügel geparkt ist. So wie das Auto bergab rollt und Geschwindigkeit aufnimmt, so beginnt der Krebs unkontrolliert zu wachsen, wenn es Probleme mit PTEN gibt.

Also, was wir brauchen - und wir arbeiten aktiv an - sind auf PTEN-zielende Medikamente, die wie ein Wurfeisen wirken. Dies ist eine alte, hochwirksame Waffe, die von den Römern benutzt wurde, um Wagen abzuhalten und heute noch in Form von Stachelstreifen in Anwendung sind um Reifen zu durchbohren, wenn man den falschen Weg nimmt. Selbst wenn die Bremse ausgeschaltet wäre und das Fahrzeug rollt, würde es verlangsamt und letztendlich gestoppt. Wenn diese Medikamente verfügbar sind, würden sie nicht nur Männern mit Prostatakrebs, sondern auch viele Männer und Frauen mit anderen Krebsarten helfen.

Nun, ein auf PTEN zielendes Medikament wird einem Mann mit einem defekten BRCA1-Gen nicht helfen; Aber ein Medikament wie Olaparib oder Rucaparib - beide zielen auf BRCA1 - könnte helfen, dass der Patient seinen Krebs in Remission bekommt.

Dann gibt es noch den Begriff der "Seltenen Erkrankung", damit haben wir hier zu tun. Seltene Erkrankungen beeinflussen nur ein paar Menschen im Vergleich zu Volkskrankheiten, also Krankheiten wie Lungenkrebs oder Diabetes, die Millionen betrifft. Leider erfahren diese seltenen Erkrankungen wenig Unterstützung bei der Finanzierung für Forschung und Therapie. Aber wenn diese Seltenen-Erkrankungen irgendwie kombiniert betrachtet werden könnten, würde die Zahl der betroffenen Menschen wirklich steigen, und die pharmazeutische Industrie würde viel mehr Anreiz haben, Medikamente zu entwickeln, um sie zu behandeln.

Heutzutage wissen wir, dass fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs ein Bündel von Seltenen-Erkrankungen sein kann.

Hier ist ein weiteres Beispiel: 3% der Männer mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs haben ein mutiertes MMR-Gen. Ein junger PCF-finanzierter Forscher namens Julie Graff hat erstaunliche Ergebnisse bei einigen Männern mit metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom mit einem Medikament namens Pembrolizumab, einer neuen Klasse von Medikamenten namens Checkpoint-Inhibitoren, erreichen können. Medikamente dieser Gruppe helfen dem Immunsystem Krebs als Feind zu erkennen, um die körpereigenen leistungsstarken T-Zellen aufzufordern den Krebs zu töten. Dabei ist Pembrolizumab ein "PD-1" -Inhibitor und ist von der FDA zur Behandlung von Melanomen zugelassen. Ein Melanom ist nicht Prostatakrebs, aber einige Leute in beiden Kategorien haben genau die gleiche MMR-Mutationen, und für sie ergeben sich Resultate mit Pembrolizumab, die wundersam genannt worden sind. Bei einigen Männern schrumpfte der Krebs, der bildgebend zu Beginn der Studie nachgewiesen worden war, entweder ganz oder innerhalb einiger Monate. Ihr PSA sank dramatisch - von mehr als 2.000 bis auf 0. Sie konnten auf Schmerzmittel komplett verzichten.

Graffs Protokoll ist so aussagekräftig, dass wenn Sie die genetische Mutation entsprechend dieser Situation haben, sollten Sie dieses Medikament bekommen, auch außerhalb von Studien. Das ist ja nicht mit einer Chemotherapie vergleichbar. Niemand hat jemals gesehen, dass Metastasen in der Leber verschwinden - aber sie tun es wirklich. In den nächsten Monaten, sobald es verfügbar ist, werden wir Informationen über Krankenhäuser herausgeben, die diese Medikamente in klinischen Studien anbieten. Das ist Präzisions-Onkologie.

*Präzisions-Familiengenetik*. Ein anderer PCF-finanzierter Forscher, Heather Cheng, hat ein Programm am Fred Hutchinson Cancer Institute in Washington gestartet, das erste dieser Art im Land. Sie bieten Behandlung auf der Grundlage der Genetik Ihres Krebses. Wenn es sich um ein Gen handelt (wie das, über das wir oben gesprochen haben), das von Ihren Söhnen und Töchtern getragen werden könnte, bietet sie ihnen genetische Beratung - so kann Ihre Tochter entsprechend ihrem erhöhtem Risiko für Brust- und Eierstockkrebs ihre Früherkennung steuern. Für jeden Mann mit Prostatakrebs behandelt gibt es maßgeschneiderte Behandlungen auf der Grundlage eines Verständnisses der Gene, die zielgerichtet behandelt werden, um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Wir hoffen, ähnliche Programme zu initiieren, an den Zentren im Land.

*Präzisionsbiopsie.* Pathologen können diese Art von genetischer Information nur durch visuelle Begutachtung des Prostata Biopsie Gewebes unter dem Mikroskop und Bestimmung der Gleason-Klasse nicht generieren. Pathologen betrachten heute die DNA der Prostatakrebszellen. Wir arbeiten auch an dem, was wir eine "flüssige Biopsie" nennen, wo Pathologen einige Prostatakrebszellen isolieren können, die im Blut zirkulieren und auch diese DNA bewerten.

*Präzisionspatienten als Partner*. Alles, worüber ich gesprochen habe, wird nicht weiter verbreitet ohne die Männer und ihre Familien, die versuchen die Standard Versorgung voranzubringen. Es existiert eine virtuelle Grenze an der Spitze der Forschungserkenntnisse, und das ist, was Sie suchen müssen. Fragen Sie Ihren Arzt nach dem AR-V7 Test. Fragen Sie Ihren Arzt nach dem Kaskaden-Test. Fragen Sie Ihren Arzt, wenn Sie für eine klinische Prüfung eines Checkpoint-Inhibitors in Frage kommen. Das ist alles so neu. Aber wir haben eine Dynamik beim Prostatakrebs, und da gibt es kein Zurück mehr. So haben wir es mit HIV gemacht. Wir sehen erstaunliche Ergebnisse beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom und bei anderen metastasierenden Krebsarten. Da gibt es wirklichen Fortschritt.

Sie, der Patient, sind ein wesentlicher Teil davon. Es ist entscheidend, dass wir Männer mit Prostatakrebs haben, die bereit sind, anderen Männern mit Prostatakrebs zu helfen: Ihre Geschichten zu teilen, die neuesten Nachrichten über Behandlungen und Forschung zu teilen - also können sie ihre Ärzte fragen, ob es für sie passend wäre.

Welche Art von Prostatakrebs haben Sie? Lassen Sie uns es herausfinden und von dort aus starten.

*Welcome to precision medicine.*

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Andy,

sehr verständlich und damit aufschlussreich.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Andi,

vielen Dank für die Übersetzung dieses mutmachenden Berichtes.
Fragen wir also unsere Ärzte nach den Tests, um die neuesten Erkenntnisse zu verbreiten!

Detlef

----------


## rolando

Ebenfalls vielen Dank,

war ganz schön viel Arbeit, die du für uns alle hier im Forum auf dich genommen hast.
Das gibt doch für die Zukunft Hoffnung auf individuelle Hilfe.

Allerdings kommt in mir mit der Kenntnis von neu existierender Möglichkeiten in Diagnostik und Therapie auch eine gewisses Unwohlsein oder auch etwas Angst auf, hier als High-Risk Kandidat eventuell etwas zu versäumen. Die personalisierte, auf Gendecodierung basierende Medizin ist ja erst im Aufbau. Wenn ich jetzt darüber lese, welche Möglichkeiten es bereits gibt entsprechende genetische Defekte zu erkennen und im Anschluss auch mit passenden Therapien anzugehen, stellt sich mir die Frage, wo finde ich dieses geballte Wissen in Deutschland? Wer ist bei uns dazu in der Lage, alle relevanten genetischen Defekte zu ermitteln und im Anschluss auch die richtigen therapeutischen Konsequenzen daraus abzuleiten? 
Immerhin im Ansatz tut sich ja schon was - z.B. wird, über die von manchen Ärzten veranlasste Androgenrezeptorbestimmung (AR-V7), wenigsten teilweise die Sinnhaftigkeit einer bestimmten Therapie hinterfragt.

Ein weiteres Thema wäre die Kostenfrage und eventuelle Übernahme durch die Krankenkassen für die genannte neue Diagnostik.

Zitat Detlef: 


> Fragen wir also unsere Ärzte nach den Tests, um die neuesten Erkenntnisse zu verbreiten!


Ich fürchte das wird sehr schwierig im Praxisalltag unserer Ärzte. Solange sich dieses Wissen nicht über Fortbildung, evidente Studien und Handlungsempfehlung etabliert hat, glaube ich nicht an eine Bereitschaft der Ärzte im Sinne eines individuellen Patientenwunsches zu handeln. Der Arzt kennt unter Umständen weder den genauen Stand der Forschung, noch die möglichen Testverfahren, geschweige denn die Modalitäten der angefragten Untersuchung (welches Labor/Blutabnahme/Gewebeprobe/Versendung/Umgang mit dem Ergebnis der Auswertung/Kosten/....).

Don't worry be happy
Roland

----------


## Muggelino

> Der Arzt kennt unter Umständen weder den genauen Stand der Forschung,  noch die möglichen Testverfahren, geschweige denn die Modalitäten der  angefragten Untersuchung (welches  Labor/Blutabnahme/Gewebeprobe/Versendung/Umgang mit dem Ergebnis der  Auswertung/Kosten/....).


Gerade deshalb sollten wir danach fragen, damit der Arzt dazulernt, sich schlau macht, mit Kollegen drüber spricht usw.
Wir könnten ihm den link zur Studie mailen. Ärzte sind für Patienten da, der ganze Gesundheitsapparat lebt von unseren Krankenkassenbeiträgen. Wir sind das Volk ;-).
Natürlich können wir uns auch an Krankenkassen wenden, an Unikliniken, ans Ministerium, DKFZ... 
So schnell wie heute die Forschung fortschreitet, kann es nicht angehen, dass Risikopatienten 10 Jahre auf wirksame Behandlungen warten müssen, nur weil langjährige und aufwendige Studien fehlen, die Ärzte keine Zeit für Fortbildung haben oder die eminenzbasierte Medizin zu behäbig ist.
Da gibts doch so eine Selbsthilfegruppe im Internet...

Detlef

----------


## rolando

Hallo Detlef, 

es tut mir leid, aber an dieser Stelle muss ich deine Einschätzung als etwas naiv bezeichnen. 

Vielleicht können sich einzelne Betroffene mit fundierten Kenntnissen bei zugewandten Ärzten, Krankenkassen, Behörden Gehör verschaffen. Die meisten Patienten sind durch die Umstände ihrer Erkrankung und auch durch das fehlende Fachwissen nicht dazu in der Lage deinen Vorschlägen nachzukommen. Wenn ich zudem sehe wie schwierig es zum Teil ist, bereits etablierte Verfahren wie z.B. ein PSMA-PET CT durchzusetzen, habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass wir als Betroffene hier einen bedeutenden Einfluss ausüben können. Die meisten Ärzte können sich in ihrem Praxisalltag auch gar nicht mit unseren aus dem üblichen Rahmen fallenden Anliegen beschäftigen - es fehlt ihnen schlichtweg die Zeit dafür.

Du hast sehr idealisierte Vorstellungen, die sich meines Erachtens so in unserem Gesundheitswesen nicht wiederfinden und auch nicht realisieren lassen.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Muggelino

Roland,

vermutlich hast du Recht. Aber:
1. Wieviel PCa-Diagnosen gibt es pro Jahr, 60.000? Dann dürften ca. 1/2 Million Männer mit PCa leben in Deutschland. Das ist doch eine Lobby! Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso davon nur ca. 2-3 Dutzend hier aktiv sind. Sind die alle zu alt, zu krank, zu uninteressiert? Liegt es am Forum? (Welch ketzerischer Gedanke :-). Oder liegt es am Bewusstsein, am Delegieren der Gesundheit an die Halbgötter in Weiß?
2. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
3. Mein Urologe ist durchaus interessiert an neuen Erkenntnissen. Wozu gehen die sonst zu ihren Kongressen?
4. Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren. Schliesslich geht es um unsere Gesundheit und um unser Leben.
5. So manche Revolution wurde von naiven Idealisten gestartet.

Gruß,
Detlef

----------


## rolando

Lieber Detlef,

ich glaube dein Idealismus und dein positives Denken sind nicht totkriegen - dies ist ein Stück weit bewundernswert. 
Die Erfahrungen meiner jugendlichen 58 Lebensjahre haben mich vom Idealisten zum Realisten gewandelt.

Ein gewisser Barack parolierte einst "Yes we can" - nun dreht Donald die Schraube wieder zurück und justiert das System auf seine Weise. Angela sagte "Wir schaffen das" - und hat nun die AfD am Hals. 
Ideal ist das alles nicht - aber ziemlich real.
Dennoch wie entwickelte sich unsere Welt ohne Idealisten?

Gruß Roland

----------


## Muggelino

> ich glaube dein Idealismus und dein positives Denken sind nicht totkriegen - dies ist ein Stück weit bewundernswert. 
> Die Erfahrungen meiner jugendlichen 58 Lebensjahre haben mich vom Idealisten zum Realisten gewandelt.


Lieber Roland,

das ist hart erarbeitet. 
In meinem jugendlichen Alter von 55 Jahren war ich eher ein pessimistischer Realist mit wenig positiven Erwartungen an mein Leben. "Alter, Krankheit, Armut, Tod" schien meine Zukunft.
Dann kam der Krebs. Nun hatte ich die Wahl, mich meinem "Schicksal" zu ergeben oder meine Energien zu mobilisieren und den Kampf aufzunehmen.
Ich entschied mich für letzteres. Wer gewinnt ist noch nicht entschieden. Aber ich spüre in mir eine große Entschlossenheit, eine psychische Stärke, für Gesundheit und Leben. Man nennt das wohl Resilienz. Und ich glaube, dies ist die Kraft, die Wunder bewirken kann.
Insofern bin ich dem Krebs wirklich dankbar. Er hat mich wieder zu meiner Kraftquelle geführt und mir gezeigt, dass das Leben schön ist und dass es sich lohnt, dafür zu kämpfen. Dazu musste ich das Jammertal durchqueren, mich mit Krankheit und Tod auseinander setzen, meinen Zweifeln und Ängsten begegnen.
Nun bin ich stärker als zuvor. Auch wenn es immer mal wieder Rückfälle gibt, wenn der plöde PSA wieder steigt.

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## rolando

Hallo Detlef,

ich denke die Thematik Idealismus vs. Realismus ist unerschöpflich - vielleicht sollten wir sie hier beenden und unter der Rubrik *Prostatakrebs und Psyche* weiterführen.

Übrigens wollte ich im letzten Beitrag eigentlich tot*zu*kriegen schreiben, aber das Tablet geht mit den vorgefertigten Wortbausteinen immer mal wieder seine eigenen Wege.

In Hamburg sagt man* sp*itze *St*eine - in Stuttgart spricht man 'schbize Schdeine' 
In Hamburg heißt es 'plöde' - in Stuttgart sagt man 'bleed', geschrieben wird's wohl aber *blöd*.  :L&auml;cheln: 

LG
Roland

----------


## LowRoad

Ich hoffe, es sind jetzt die persönlichen Befindlichkeiten ausreichend gewürdigt worden. Ich möchte diesen Thread eigentlich dazu nutzen, um sehr weit in die Zukunft weisende Ansätze vorzustellen. Das diese momentan noch nicht von jedem Arzt auf Kosten der GKV angeboten werden kann, ist logisch. Entweder man wartet 10 Jahre auf Studien oder Zulassung, oder man bewegt sich selbst. Das vorgestellte Verfahren noch nicht praxistauglich sind ist erstmal kein Hinderungsgrund für mich darüber zu berichten. Ich hoffe, darauf kann man sich einigen?

----------


## rolando

@Andy:

Tut mir leid, wenn dein Thread etwas "missbraucht" wurde.




> Das vorgestellte Verfahren noch nicht praxistauglich sind ist erstmal kein Hinderungsgrund für mich darüber zu berichten.


Das habe ich auch an keiner Stelle angezweifelt - aber eine Diskussion über das Vorgestellte muss trotzdem möglich sein. Hier ist diese dann leider zunehmend aus dem Ruder gelaufen.

Roland

----------


## LowRoad

Heute zwei Hinweise auf unterschiedliche Ausprägung von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs.

*Knochenmetastasen*
Unterteilung von kastrationsresistenten PCA Knochenmetastasen in zwei Arten:

Knochenmetastasen mit hoher Adrogenrezeptor Aktivität, und niedriger ImmunantwortKnochenmetastasen mit niedriger Adrogenrezeptor Aktivität, und hoher Immunantwort 

In einer "whole-genome expression profiling" Studie aus Schweden mit Gewebeproben aus Knochenmetastasen von 40 Männern mit kastrationsresistenten PCA konnten diese beiden Subgruppen erkannt werden. Das PCA eine auch in späten Stadien durch den Adrogen Rezeptor getriebene Erkrankung bleibt, ist uns ja längst bekannt. Neuere Testosteron unterdrückende Medikamente wie Abiraterone (Zytiga®) können bei intaktem Androgen Rezeptor eingesetzt werden, und halten die Krankheit oft noch eine Zeit lang auf. Aber auch wenn dieser Ansatz versagt, heißt es noch nicht, dass die Krankheit ohne Aktivität des Androgen Rezeptors fortschreitet. Es können verstärkt alternative Formen des Rezeptors bilden, die gänzlich ohne eine Stimulanz wie Testosteron auskommen. Trotzdem sind diese Tumore Androgen Rezeptor gesteuert.

Die Forscher haben zeigen können, dass diese Tumore einen hohen Stoffwechselumsatz besitzen, und sie ihre Energie hauptsächlich aus Fetten gewinnen. Dagegen bieten sie Immunzellen wenig Angriffspunkte.

Die zweite Gruppe von Tumoren betreibt weniger Cholesterol biosynthesis, gewinnt ihre Energie demnach hauptsächlich aus Glucose. Die Tumor Progression wird durch ein ganzes Bündel von heraufregulierten Signalwegen orchestriert, deren Ursprung momentan noch unbekannt ist. Diese Tumore präsentieren relativ viele Antigene, die eine Immunantwort generieren können.

Was bedeutet das nun für die Therapie von entsprechenden Patienten. Dazu sollten zielgerichtete Studien durchgeführt werden, schlagen die Forscher vorsichtshalber vor. Um noch etwas weiter zu spekulieren würde ich eine Kombination aus ADT + Cholesterinsenkern im ersten Fall, und einer Chemotherapie + PD-1 Blocker im zweiten Fall als mögliche Option betrachten. Was aber rein spekulativ wäre!!!


*Mutationen in DNA-Reparaturgenen*
Germline Mutationen in ATM und BRCA1/2 sind mit unterschiedlichem Risiko für tödlichen und indolenten Prostatakrebs, sowie mit dem frühen Alter bei krankheitsbedingtem Tode verbunden.

Die Rate der Mutationsträgerrate von kombinierte BRCA1/2- und ATM war bei Patienten mit tödlich verlaufendem PCA signifikant höher (6.1%) als bei Patienten ohne diese Mutation (1,4%). Die Rate unterscheidet sich auch signifikant bei tödlich verlaufendem PCA als Funktion des Alters:

10,00% bei Patienten ≤ 60 Jahre9,08% bei Patienten zwischen 61 und 65 Jahren8,33% bei Patienten zwischen 66 und 70 Jahren4,94% bei Patienten zwischen 71 und 75 Jahren2,97% bei Patienten über 75 Jahren 

Ebenso unterscheidet sich die BRCA1/2- und ATM Mutationsrate bei der Überlebenszeit der Patienten nach Diagnose:

12,26% bei Patienten mit ≤5 Jahren Überlebenszeit4,76% bei Patienten mit 5 bis 10 Jahren Überlebenszeit0,98% bei Patienten mit >10 Jahren Überlebenszeit. 

Eine Einschränkung dieser Studie ist, dass andere DNA-Reparatur-Gene nicht analysiert wurden. Trotzdem bleibt festzuhalten, dass Mutationen in DNA Reparaturgenen verstärkt bei jungen Patienten oder solchen mit schlechtem Verlauf auftritt. Das wird zwar seit langem vermutet, aber hier wurde es mal statistisch schön aufgearbeitet. Als Therapiehinweis könnte man formulieren, dass solche Patienten frühzeitig sich um eine spezielle Diagnostik zwecks Einsatz von PARP Inhibitors kümmern sollten.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Ylitalo; Subgroups of Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer Bone Metastases Defined Through an Inverse Relationship Between Androgen Receptor Activity and Immune Response
*[2]:* Rong Na; Germline Mutations in ATM and BRCA1/2 Distinguish Risk for Lethal and Indolent Prostate Cancer and are Associated with Early Age at Death

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

auf der Suche nach einer verständlichen Erklärung, was man unter PARP Inhibitors zu verstehen hat, kam ich zunächst auf -* dies* -

Trotzdem bitte ich Dich hiermit höflich um noch mehr Info, wie man das tatsächlich bewerkstelligen könnte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
ich stelle mal den rein, der experimentell bei BRCA 1/2 schon eigesetzt wird


Olaparib acts as an inhibitor of the enzyme poly ADP ribose polymerase (PARP), and is termed a PARP inhibitor. BRCA1/2 mutations may be genetically predisposed to development of some forms of cancer, and may be resistant to other forms of cancer treatment. However, these cancers sometimes have a unique vulnerability, as the cancer cells have increased reliance on PARP to repair their DNA and enable them to continue dividing. This means that drugs which selectively inhibit PARP may be of benefit if the cancers are susceptible to this treatment

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Guenther,

vielen Dank für Deine Einstellung. Ich habe nun einfach mal PARP bei Google nachgefragt und bekam z.B. das: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly(ADP-ribose)-Polymerase_1

Nun denn, wems hilft, dem sei es gegönnt.

Und das noch: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...zinom-effektiv

Gruß Harald

----------

